# Post your favorite picture(s) of yourself!



## AirMarionette

Or that involve you, whatever.
Go! =^.^=


----------



## Alima

Don't worry, the guns aren't real. 









Shut up... it was cold. 









Me and my old horse, Snafu.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

this prolly


----------



## Danse Macabre

I think the elasticity of my face is my greatest asset


----------



## Apollo Celestio




----------



## Diphenhydramine

^ loving the pissed off expression/eyebrows.


----------



## Promethea




----------



## MNiS

Promethea said:


> Not my favorite ever, but it makes me snicker.


You don't have to answer if you don't want to, but how'd you get that scar?


----------



## Promethea

MisterNi said:


> You don't have to answer if you don't want to, but how'd you get that scar?


They all come from knife fights. 

Jk. Surgical. And geeeez. Public much? : P


----------



## MNiS

Promethea said:


> They all come from knife fights.
> 
> Jk. Surgical. And geeeez. Public much? : P


Cool, that's an awesome answer.  Also, if it weren't for public decency laws, I'd walk around naked if I could. :crazy::laughing: Not really though, but I _am_ a very open person.


----------



## Promethea

MisterNi said:


> Cool, that's an awesome answer.  Also, if it weren't for public decency laws, I'd walk around naked if I could. :crazy::laughing: Not really though, but I _am_ a very open person.


And I wouldn't refrain from using language like "**********." Fucking decency and its lulzkillz.


----------



## MNiS

Promethea said:


> And I wouldn't refrain from using language like "**********." Fucking decency and its lulzkillz.


Wow, you really hold yourself back don't you? Well I'm glad your sense of decency prevents you from unleashing your fury.


----------



## Promethea

MisterNi said:


> Wow, you really hold yourself back don't you? Well I'm glad your sense of decency prevents you from unleashing your fury.


Its a struggle, daily, but I care, and I want to spread kindness.


----------



## MNiS

Promethea said:


> Its a struggle, daily, but I care, and I want to spread kindness.


Well, that's great that you care. I'd do it for the lulz.


----------



## thehigher

Ok so this was like 5 years ago.... so yes I had a popped collar shush! 











xD









ps: that's actually a fanny pack. see it?


----------



## Promethea

Noted. It is not safe to fall asleep around The Higher.


----------



## MNiS

What's worse is the ref in the background isn't doing anything to stop the madness.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Fuck social decency. Just say it anyway. I say offensive things all the time.


----------



## agokcen

Promethea said:


> 'shop isn't completely clean, but its still pretty hilarious.


Dammit.

Stop being so attractive. It's annoying.


----------



## Promethea

Diphenhydramine said:


> Fuck social decency. Just say it anyway. I say offensive things all the time.


Heres the beauty in it: I did.


----------



## Promethea

agokcen said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Stop being so attractive. It's annoying.


Aw shucks. Thanks. I think my fierceness takes from the attractiveness in that shot however. Something about a gun probably makes any semi go flaccid in .1 seconds.


----------



## marked174

MisterNi said:


> What's worse is the ref in the background isn't doing anything to stop the madness.


 Just like IRL!:crazy:


----------



## Promethea

Here is a little necromance. 










(thats actually a beige blanket covering my chest - not a bewb shot.)

And here I was about to set something on fire. I used to enjoy that quite a bit.


----------



## AirMarionette

Next you should take a progress picture of an item on fire. ;D


----------



## MNiS

AirMarionette said:


> Next you should take a progress picture of an item on fire. ;D


I'm thinking that maybe you shouldn't encourage her to burn things. ;P


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Playing with matches is fun. They hurt more than lighters though.


----------



## Promethea

AirMarionette said:


> Next you should take a progress picture of an item on fire. ;D


That, my friend, would be called -evidence-.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

also this because my eyes look lolevil


----------



## Kymlee

This is probably one of my favs of. This was totally candid, and it's just me.


----------



## agokcen

I look pretty silly in this one, but...










Let me introduce you to my "What the hell is wrong with you?!" look. You know - the look you'd probably get a lot if ever you met me in real life. Hahaha...I like it! :laughing:


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Doesn't seem to be loading D:


----------



## Promethea

agokcen said:


> I look pretty silly in this one, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me introduce you to my "What the hell is wrong with you?!" look. You know - the look you'd probably get a lot if ever you met me in real life. Hahaha...I like it! :laughing:


Lol.. this is actually quite cute.


----------



## Korvyna

I really like this picture. This pretty well sums up my life... :tongue:








I come home and lay down on the couch and the next thing I know, I got a cat next to me, with it's tail in my face. :tongue:


----------



## AirMarionette

one of my favorite days, ever. 


















ALSO









hehehehe


----------



## hustina

AirMarionette said:


> ALSO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehehe


That reminds me so much of a scene from the movie Amelie 

><


----------



## AirMarionette

hustina said:


> That reminds me so much of a scene from the movie Amelie
> 
> ><


yep... ^__^


----------



## SeekJess

I would of made such a cute boy


----------



## Narrator

Diphenhydramine said:


> also this because my eyes look lolevil


Now I don't want to alarm anyone, but this is the spitting image of an incestuous psychopath I wrote a story about a few years back...Nice Diphenhydramine...stay away from the chloroform...and the knives...Come to think of it the first killing took place in the kitchen D:...You don't have a sister called Jessica do you?

After my first gig (Pure reason revolution):









I always kind've liked how this one came out, it got how I was feeling at the time pretty well:









And then the first time I got drunk with friends (I was Professor Plum :laughing:, and don't have any recollection of it being taken):











Ohay I found my own evil eye picture:


----------



## Korvyna

^^ I'm in love with your glasses! I wanted a pair like that but didn't think they looked right on me. =(


----------



## Narrator

Maybe find a mini version - that'd be really cool...bribe some glasses designer to make them...

Agokcen, I don't think your picture is loading for me either, I wanna see the cutness.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

From last night (fancy dress): there was someone else but I cropped him because I don't think he'd appreciate me randomly posting pics of him on the internet.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Ok, so I posted my most hideous photos, now I'll post photos of myself that I actually like <.<
I cut my hair myself! Yay!


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Probably not my favourite just the first funny pic I found 








Obviously drunk, obviously received an atomic-wedgy by my ever caring friends, maybe not so obviously suffering from wet jeans. 
I'd ran off to the near by stream to have..... a play? *shrugs* ..I don't remember. 
I do remember waking up around 6-7am and loading my bag full of borrowed cookies before driving home......... with comfort cookies in hand. :dry:


----------



## Coccinellidae

At the moment I like this:









And also.. one funny picture from yesterday.. 








Peace, people!


----------



## Aerorobyn

From the other night. I just look so frickin GANGSTA in this pic!! :wink:










This was like a month ago, but it was a fun day. We were about to start beatin' my bro with tree limbs lol! 











Also the other day. I was caught off guard... but the first thing I got when people saw this, "Were you jackin' that cow off??" lmao


----------



## WickedQueen

These pictures are my favorite so far, for different reasons.

I'm on the left, with my client.









With my college friends, attending a friend's wedding. God I miss them so much.









On a beautiful day, with my bestfriends.


----------



## Soma




----------



## StephAnne04

Took this one last night.. I like it


----------



## hustina

This is my I'm-trying-to-be-angry-at-you-but-failing-DAMMIT face >w<


----------



## Calvaire

CURL in my hair haha Natural.









It shows my eyes.
















(I hate this one,but it shows what I look like now)


----------



## Linesky

Promethea said:


>


I've never seen your epic expression IRL, I must say I find it worthy.


----------



## Linesky

It's not a real favorite, but it's enough. It's also the only one available on this computer XD.









Taking a spliff, smoking up an innocent person's leg...

The good part is this picture was not intentional. I didn't know it was being taken and have no clue what I was doing with my hand. Perhaps I was about to scratch my nose?


----------



## thetourist

Taken the other day at the beach. Kind of serves as an example that I look like I'm 12 without makeup on.









...heheh.









and one of my natural hair:


----------



## Allegorist

I don't like how I did it in the bathroom, but I just love the warpaint, my Smokey The Bear t-shirt, and my old bracelet.


----------



## danicx

DanseMacabre said:


> Ok, so I posted my most hideous photos, now I'll post photos of myself that I actually like <.<
> I cut my hair myself! Yay!


I love your hair and your outfit and your apartment!!


thetourist said:


> Taken the other day at the beach. Kind of serves as an example that I look like I'm 12 without makeup on.
> 
> and one of my natural hair:


 Beautiful hair, and I like the red ...


I'm liking the pool of hot ENTP chicks in here! It's obviously true what they say about us.

Ok this is from my senior grad recital, I am ~in my element~ so to speak:












I think I'm like mid-bow there before or after a piece ..​


----------



## agokcen

oneoutside said:


> I love your hair and your outfit and your apartment!!
> 
> Beautiful hair, and I like the red ...
> 
> 
> I'm liking the pool of hot ENTP chicks in here! It's obviously true what they say about us.
> 
> Ok this is from my senior grad recital, I am ~in my element~ so to speak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm like mid-bow there before or after a piece ..​


 
YOU'RE A CELLIST?!? :laughing:

This makes me extremely happy! I'm a little violin diva, of course, but the cello will always be close to my heart.


----------



## Liontiger

agokcen said:


> YOU'RE A CELLIST?!? :laughing:
> 
> This makes me extremely happy! I'm a little violin diva, of course, but the cello will always be close to my heart.


I wanna learn how to play an electric cello :happy: I'm currently a piano player, though ^^


----------



## Vaka

I played violin for about a year during eighth grade..I still have a violin...I might pick it up again one of these days hehe


----------



## Slider




----------



## agokcen

Lightning said:


> I wanna learn how to play an electric cello :happy: I'm currently a piano player, though ^^


Dude, if you ever do learn how to play the electric cello...I may have to consider your request to "turn lesbian!"


----------



## smileyfacepenguin

i dont know why. i think because im all happy laughing, i like happy pictures. also becase my hair looked really good there for once 








because its homecoming  good times








i guess i just like the golden glow effect fadey thing








because of its awesomeness


----------



## pinkrasputin

StephAnne04 said:


> *My favorite of just me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites of my daughter and I:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


StephAnne, you have a baby girl, too? Awesome! I knew you were cool!!! I am going to post a pic of me and my baby girl and a pic that she took of me rafting this summer. Let me find it.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Okay, so this one is from from this Christmas. I have old mascara dripping down my cheeks but hey it's cute because it's me, my daughter, and my dog who is apparently possessed by the devil.










And then there is this pic. My daughter took it of me when we had fun rafting in the summer so I find a certain innocence about it. 

Also, that is NOT beer in a can. I would never do that. That is a diet Sprite, thank you very much. 










I was getting tired of my running photos. I do do other things...


----------



## Vaka

Yeah uhuh! Diet sprite...:wink:


----------



## marked174

haha. She said "I would never do that".:crazy:


----------



## pinkrasputin

marked174 said:


> haha. She said "I would never do that".:crazy:


Seriously, I DO NOT drink beer out of a can, EVER!!


----------



## thisisme

love seeing everyone's pics!


----------



## Slider

pinkrasputin said:


> Seriously, I DO NOT drink beer out of a can, EVER!!


 
Haha, me either. Only bottles!


...and there is nothing innocent about that picture. Sorry.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

*zooms in* since when was diet sprite rated 5%? hahahahah just kidding!


----------



## danicx

agokcen said:


> Dude, if you ever do learn how to play the electric cello...I may have to consider your request to "turn lesbian!"


And I'll turn lesbian-cellist. This is plenty incentive!


----------



## pinkrasputin

Slider said:


> Haha, me either. Only bottles!
> ...and there is nothing innocent about that picture. Sorry.


 Stop trying to INFJ on my ass! I am INNOCENT, I tell ya. 

Innocent as your damn puka shells.


Slider said:


>


NOT that I noticed or anything.


----------



## Lady K

These are some of my favorite photos. This is in a TGIF with some of my friends. Yes, I am wearing a Disney Princess shirt.














This one is at a graduation dinner for my boyfriend at the time.  








 



St. Patrick's Day Party. Not drunk yet. 








 



Same party. Drunk. Oops.


----------



## AirMarionette

Flash-action, old:





































I wish I had more... >__>;


----------



## Robatix

hohoho, blast from the past right here.


----------



## AirMarionette

Robatix said:


> hohoho, blast from the past right here.


_ A-ha!_


----------



## Robatix

AirMarionette said:


> _ A-ha!_


You'll need more than a Pokéball to capture Robikachu!











Or Robikamoo, for that matter.


----------



## susurration

Robatix said:


> You'll need more than a Pokéball to capture Robikachu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Robikamoo, for that matter.


Why have you got a nimbus 2000 in your mouth Robikamoo? :bored:


----------



## Ambsie

Well, obviously I'm the girl ;D


----------



## agokcen

Lady K, you should come to the xNTP side....It's where all of the hotties are! Join us!




oneoutside said:


> And I'll turn lesbian-cellist. This is plenty incentive!


We could be an epic lesbian trio! _Win!_




Robatix said:


> hohoho, blast from the past right here.


Squee! Penguin suit alert! And funny hair alert! (Unless, of course, your hair still looks like that, in which case I'm just kidding...:laughing I now feel obligated to share a picture of my own penguin-suited fun times.










My ENTJ bff and I...:happy: We have to wear our penguin suits because we're both violinists, and that's the uniform for our performances. *sigh* At least it makes my boobs look gargantuan.

...aaaah, I'm so short. I'm wearing heels in this picture and everything! :frustrating:


----------



## Aerorobyn

Gosh darnittttttt. All these sexxxxxxxyyyyyyy people. WTF AM I GONNA DO WITH MYSELF??! 

Here is my most recent. It shows my awesome PIMP-NESS! Well, my Pimp Mobile anyways. :wink: It's sort of blurry... tipsy people can't really take pics that well, bwahaha. That shirt should have totally been fixed before the pic. Oooook...... OH! Look at all those Mardi Gras beads I have!!! Like 12 strands hanging on that mirror! :wink:


----------



## Diphenhydramine

agokcen said:


> Dear Diphenhydramine,
> 
> You're attractive, so please lay off the drugs and don't ruin it.
> 
> Love,
> agokcen
> 
> :happy:





Promethea said:


> Wot the bloody'ell is _scon_.
> 
> And the popped colla makes you look like a charver.
> 
> :tongue:


: sadface :


----------



## Liontiger

Lady K said:


> I feel the need to tell you that I am half Asian, so your opinion is entirely correct and not surprising.


Another half-Asian, yay! ^^


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Oh yah, I'm also half Asian (Eurasian.)


----------



## thehigher

Diphenhydramine said:


> Oh yah, I'm also half Asian (Eurasian.)


high five. i thought your hair reminded me of mine kinda. (half filipino i am [yoda voice] )


----------



## Scruffy

Yeah man, cocaine's a hellofa drug.








































I'm not actually wearing a wig in that one picture, I just scalped this dog. Some pictures are old, but whatevs. Beer and Statues are the newest.


----------



## agokcen

Diphenhydramine said:


> Oh yah, I'm also half Asian (Eurasian.)


Ooh - me, too!

I'm half Turkish. :happy:

Hooray for sort-of half Asians!


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Anglo-Kadazandusun


----------



## agokcen

...Scruffy, you look like Charlie Sheen. It's actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Promethea

Diphenhydramine said:


> Oh yah, I'm also half Asian (Eurasian.)


Ah, so thats why you are lucky enough to have that naturally black hair.


----------



## Scruffy

Fun fact: My original username was Sheenster!

My Sheeness is awesome!


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Promethea said:


> Ah, so thats why you are lucky enough to have that naturally black hair.


 Apparently it's dark brown. At least that's what my mother claims.


----------



## agokcen

Scruffy said:


> Fun fact: My original username was Sheenster!
> 
> My Sheeness is awesome!


You badass, you! :laughing:


----------



## entperson

Me in a tree!


----------



## YourMom

entperson said:


> me in a tree!


You live in a tree!?!?!?!


----------



## entperson

middeljohn said:


> You live in a tree!?!?!?!


Of course! Don't you?:tongue:


----------



## AirMarionette

I love climbing trees!










AND refrigerators. 









...and counters.


----------



## Dreamer

AirMarionette said:


> I love climbing trees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND refrigerators.
> 
> 
> ...and counters.


I have a top similar to that! don't know what happened to it 
this is one of the very very few photos I like



















^ that one is old. Sorry it's soo big lol


I don't take much photos of myself as i'm ashamed of myself :/
Don't like my nose at all. Think it's very witch-like shaped


----------



## Diphenhydramine

car crash damage. i actually like it as a picture though. 

context: http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/19842-car-crash-o-clock.html


----------



## SuSu




----------



## HandiAce

Lady K said:


> I'm not sure why my face is so orange in this scan, I think it's Robatix's fault. The original photo is not so orange. This is the photo used in my yearbook though.


I didn't notice any orangeness in the first photo until you told me. Good job! Now you're ugly!....... NOT! :crazy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I must admit the first thing I thought when I saw that pic was more or less the same thing 
lmao!


----------



## AirMarionette

stabbing my roommate with a long metal rod... muahaha.











p.s. that's a very pretty dog, DPH! ^.^


----------



## thehigher

AirMarionette said:


> stabbing my roommate with a large metal rod... muahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. that's a very pretty dog, DPH! ^.^


lol you mean a flute?


----------



## AirMarionette

of course, but i mean, it IS a long metal rod with holes.


----------



## Vaka

agokcen said:


> WHOA, WHOA, WHOA.
> 
> Either you resort to bestiality when drunk, or I need to forcefully remove my head from this here gutter.


It's ok...I was thinking it also


----------



## Robatix

For what it's worth, Dip, I'm a fellow dog owner, and I didn't have a single dirty thought when I saw that picture.


----------



## Hiki




----------



## Vaka

I just don't think people should post questionable pictures of the themselves with their dogs...


----------



## Hiki

Queen of Leaves said:


> I just don't think people should post questionable pictures of the themselves with their dogs...



Hey hey, it's better than my picture. Where more than likely people will be thinking about this song:

http://www.contactmusic.com/videos.nsf/stream/madonna-like-a-virgin


----------



## thehigher

K I've posted this elsewhere but hey. I really like the tetris costumes we made for the beaux ball after this show.


----------



## AirMarionette

^ still a really cool effect.


----------



## DevilDoll

and my most recent haircut:


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Humph, shame about the spots (from last sept.)


----------



## Hiki

Diphenhydramine said:


> Humph, shame about the spots (from last sept.)



Is your bow tie dark blue?? It's pretty. Lawl


----------



## Narrator

I just found this from last easter haha :laughing: (last year)









Too many easter eggs, seriously, never doing that again.



Diphenhydramine said:


> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._306100540380_535705380_9338391_4446394_n.jpg
> 
> Drunk DPH. Scary sight indeed.


Okay best picture of the year.


----------



## Hiki

Liminality said:


> I just found this from last easter haha :laughing: (last year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many easter eggs, seriously, never doing that again.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay best picture of the year.



That doesn't look like chocolate......:wink:


----------



## TreeBob

Yeah DevilDoll is back!


----------



## Narrator

Meak said:


> That doesn't look like chocolate......:wink:


It was the cheap easter chocolate kind. Not to be eaten in large portions.


----------



## Lilsnowy

Summer 2009 My last sunny day at the park.










Winter/Spring 2009 ( I think )










Summer 2009 This is a woman on a natural high. I was camping and I always take a pic. My daughter begged me not to show this one to anybody, but I love it.


----------



## Hiki

Liminality said:


> It was the cheap easter chocolate kind. Not to be eaten in large portions.



Gah. Stomach ache FTL


----------



## Hiki

Lilsnowy said:


> Summer 2009 My last sunny day at the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winter/Spring 2009 ( I think )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer 2009 This is a woman on a natural high. I was camping and I always take a pic. My daughter begged me not to show this one to anybody, but I love it.



I'm sure your pictures are very pretty, but they didn't show up.


----------



## Lilsnowy

wierd. They show up on mine. Can anyone else see them?


----------



## Coccinellidae

I can't see them either ;(


----------



## TreeBob

Lis you can't link pictures from your albums if you set it to only be viewed by friends. Upload them somewhere


----------



## Lilsnowy

Thanks tree bob!


----------



## Lilsnowy

I changed the settings on the profile to public. Did that help or do I have to upload again?


----------



## TreeBob

You are going to have to upload them to imageshack


----------



## SuSu

Drinking the blood and venom of the very poisonous "5 step snake". Supposedly, if you're bitten by this thing, you won't be able to walk more than 5 steps before dying. In retrospect, this was probably a very stupid decision..


----------



## Diphenhydramine

TORY TORY TORY


----------



## Hiki

Diphenhydramine said:


> TORY TORY TORY



What is that hanging from your mouth? Beef Jerky??


----------



## Diphenhydramine

its a cigar : P


----------



## TheHappyMinority

deleted pics... soz


----------



## Rayne

Meak said:


> What is that hanging from your mouth? Beef Jerky??


Being a Tory supporter it's probably a fried elks penis.


----------



## AirMarionette

TheHappyMinority said:


> deleted pics... soz


aww, but liked it!


----------



## Deja Vu

TheHappyMinority said:


> deleted pics... soz


If its anything like your avatar, I'm happy you did.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

idris said:


> If its anything like your avatar, I'm happy you did.


lol nope, quite the opposite. *turns the air conditioning on* :blushed:


----------



## Vaka

idris said:


> If its anything like your avatar, I'm happy you did.


Oh come on! You know you wanna see more of that!


----------



## Blackbeard

I sees all with my third eye:angry:


----------



## thestrangewarrior

Just look at the avatar and there you go. I have some other pics, but I don't like them as much.


----------



## Narrator

I both love and hate this picture...but how can I not? :laughing:










I'd just gotten up and my evil ESFJ friend, all innocently, poses us like this.


----------



## Rayne

I too agree. I for example do not find Megan Fox attractive. She is so incredibly plain. She has no character. She just looks like someone forgot to inject her with some personality. I for example think Dobby From Peep Show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZUNBPlGt-k >>>>> Megan Fox

People should just embrace who they are. People aren't ugly or good looking. They're just themselves.
EDIT: Sorry I'm trying to link the video without it embedding but can't seem to >_>


----------



## thefistofreality

Graice said:


> I too agree. I for example do not find Megan Fox attractive. She is so incredibly plain. She has no character. She just looks like someone forgot to inject her with some personality. I for example think Dobby From Peep Show YouTube - Peep Show - Dobby introduces herself >>>>> Megan Fox
> 
> People should just embrace who they are. People aren't ugly or good looking. They're just themselves.
> EDIT: Sorry I'm trying to link the video without it embedding but can't seem to >_>


Finally, someone who agrees. Plus, a lot of the times I tend to be attracted to personality and character more so than looks on their own.


----------



## OmarFW

Shanty said:


> ^ NO! Obviously I am NEVER going to post the 200 other pics of me looking like a dog's ass ...these ones came out ok! lol


omar is sad

and megan fox is an ugly gorilla with an ass for a face


----------



## Moon Pix

thefistofreality said:


> Yeah, I agree. A lot of "beauty" seems too have gotten too generic. I personally enjoy exotic looking people with features that you wouldn't normally expect. I think they're intriguing and gorgeous, and it keeps you staring longer than two seconds.


Theres this whole theory Ive read that the more common/average the features are the more attractive the face is generally considered to be. Its called prototypicality. It kind of makes a lot of sense because its about whats perceived as 'the norm' and whats known is more comfortable than something which is more unusual.

I think this is why beauty standards have become more generic. It makes me wonder wether somebody like Mick Jagger would be considered a sex symbol if he'd been of this age because he has some pretty unusual features.


----------



## Hiki

OmarFW said:


> omar is sad
> 
> and megan fox is an ugly gorilla with an ass for a face




I just made the weirdest sound with my mouth when I laughed at that comment. LAWL.


----------



## Shanty

mysterysolved said:


> if I saw Megan Fox in a crowd she wouldn't stand out to me.


I find her aesthetically pretty ....but that scowl/ pouty crap makes her look so empty and devoid of personality that I look away rather quickly.

Cate Blanchette? I find her amazingly beautiful and oddly captivating ....she has so much natural charisma and charm. It seems like she would do anything she attempted with perfect elegance.


----------



## Iggy Hazard

*Typical INTJ plotting INTJish things of demented do0m:*










*Circa 2003.*


----------



## Tad Cooper

Me in my Cheshire cat costume


----------



## Iggy Hazard

Meak said:


> I just made the weirdest sound with my mouth when I laughed at that comment. LAWL.


Your Stephen Gammell/The Haunt (with eerie blue light glowing from the empty eye sockets -- yes, I remember the story because it's one of my faves) avatar rules!


----------



## OmarFW




----------



## Hiki

OmarFW said:


>


You look like an S, omar


----------



## OmarFW

I wasn't aware that S people had a certain look :mellow:


----------



## Hiki

OmarFW said:


> I wasn't aware that S people had a certain look :mellow:




Your face and eyes look S to me.


----------



## Narrator

Meak said:


> You look like an S, omar


What's so sad about looking like an S...?

What's so S like about the pictures?


----------



## Hiki

Liminality said:


> What's so sad about looking like an S...?
> 
> What's so S like about the pictures?




I don't like it when someone who is S portrays themselves as an N.
I was actually only joking with Omar btw, he knows I was. (Hopefully) >.>


----------



## TreeBob

Meak said:


> I don't like it when someone who is S portrays themselves as an N.
> I was actually only joking with Omar btw, he knows I was. (Hopefully) >.>


I seem to remember back in the day you were an S meak.


----------



## Hiki

TreeBob said:


> I seem to remember back in the day you were an S meak.


An explanation to that;

I have S tendencies but I am definitely an N. 
I use my N skillz D) with my ideas, my beliefs etc, and my S skillz () with cooking, making stuffs...painting etc. I am balanced but more N than anything. Sorry if that confused anyone >.< <3 : D

*Goes back to being meek*


----------



## OmarFW

I'm glad i'm not an S. mainly cuz they are a huge majority of the population, but also all the S people I know have very weird taste in women. they all like girls with square faces.


----------



## Hiki

OmarFW said:


> I'm glad i'm not an S. mainly cuz they are a huge majority of the population, but also all the S people I know have very weird taste in women. they all like girls with square faces.


A box head like CHADAM???


----------



## Aerorobyn

OmarFW said:


> I'm glad i'm not an S. mainly cuz they are a huge majority of the population, but also all the S people I know have very weird taste in women. they all like girls with square faces.


TreeBob is my type of woman. :mellow: Does TreeBob have a square face?


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Just found this. It's a year old but wahtever, I haven't changed all that much


----------



## JTG1984

DevilDoll said:


> and my most recent haircut:


I think I'm in love. :blushed:


----------



## Hiki




----------



## Rayne

JTG1984 said:


> I think I'm in love. :blushed:


Creepy........


----------



## Private Enemy

ummm....I got nothing really, but these ones were ok I guess.


----------



## Elan

I feel like I take crappy pictures, but I quite like this one:










Yes, that's a blush. Completely unashamed. roud:


----------



## JTG1984

Graice said:


> Creepy........


Kinda like your creepy obsession with that anime garbage.


----------



## Rayne

JTG1984 said:


> Kinda like your creepy obsession with that anime garbage.


Not that I really care. But I don't have an obsession with animé, in fact I watch about 3 different animés. And if you honestly think ALL animé is garbage then you're obviously a very ignorant person. If you're referring to my avatar. That's a character from a video game, one of the most influential video games of all time in terms of story and narrative. Anyway, let's not derail the thread just because you can't take a bit of criticism from a random internet stranger. Didn't mean to piss you off anyways. Sorry.










Not a picture of me per say but a bit of art someone did of me in an art trade a few years ago. Looks pretty =3


----------



## Halcy0n

I thought that this was hella cool.









The Cheyenne Seal of Approval!! 









Me being a camera whore. (And how!)









Me glaring at the poor SOB who decided to take my picture.









Aaaaand now it's sleepy time!


----------



## DevilDoll

JTG1984 said:


> I think I'm in love. :blushed:


*blushes* Teehee

Oh, I have a new one to add to my favorites...


----------



## Hiki




----------



## Coccinellidae

DevilDoll said:


> *blushes* Teehee
> 
> Oh, I have a new one to add to my favorites...


You look like a Keira Knightley from "Domino"!
Meak still looks like a fairy... 

All in all: Personality Cafe is blessed with beauty... beauty from inside-out.... :happy:


----------



## DevilDoll

Caramel said:


> You look like a Keira Knightley from "Domino"!


Wow! thanks


----------



## Hiki

Caramel said:


> Meak still looks like a fairy...


You know you look like a faerie too, woman. You're beautiful, Miss Caramel. INFP, right?
I think most of us INFP women look like the fae. roud:


----------



## Coccinellidae

Meak said:


> You know you look like a faerie too, woman. You're beautiful, Miss Caramel. INFP, right?
> I think most of us INFP women look like the fae. roud:


Wow.. I'm really flattered. Thank you very much for your kind words!  And yeah... you're right.. I'm INFP 
Well... as far as I've seen.. they do look.. at least.. they exude their beautiful fairyness from inside!!! :happy:


----------



## Rayne

Caramel said:


> You look like a Keira Knightley from "Domino"!
> Meak still looks like a fairy...
> 
> All in all: Personality Cafe is blessed with beauty... beauty from inside-out.... :happy:


Ah god, don't remind me of that film, one of the most awkward moments of my life >_>


----------



## Diphenhydramine

I know Yanquis hate popped collars, but whatever.


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne

A lot of you seem to have this dreamy aura whenever I look at your photos. From what I've seen of myself, seem to be rather dark in comparison. This was taken about a month before I joined PerC, I don't like seeing my face in photos so I try to leave them obscured. Huh, it reminds me of my avatar. I never even thought about this photo when I picked my avatar.


----------



## JTG1984

^ Cool picture


----------



## AirMarionette

Diphenhydramine said:


> I know Yanquis hate popped collars, but whatever.


NEXT:


----------



## Diphenhydramine

AirMarionette said:


> NEXT:


 Are you daring me?


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Diphenhydramine said:


> Are you daring me?











lol


----------



## danicx

Meak said:


>


Nice, I'm immediately drawn to your personality. 



Private Enemy said:


> ummm....I got nothing really, but these ones were ok I guess.


You look really cute with glasses!



borntorave said:


>


I like your glitter and your hair! You look so ENFP.


----------



## Flute

Boyfriend and I going to our friend's fancy dress party:










I've gotten my hair cut since then, though:










My grandparents renewed their vows last month, and I was a bridesmaid:


----------



## haplo

Im the one in red!! 
 in mid air, lol.

 laughing at my own pervertedness, haha. 

 this was about a year ago, im in the middle.

 me with an afro, charging my math teacher who I hated, lol.
 me pretending to be one of my friends giving a blow job haha.


----------



## bionic

I feel odd posting pics of myself so you only get one. Hai.


----------



## Narrator

Shiny shiny.


----------



## HannibalLecter

Liminality said:


> Shiny shiny.


That image reminds me of the cover of "Blair Witch Project".


----------



## Narrator

This comes to mind (wide eyed)









I ate all the pringles, didn't feel soo good after :laughing: From just over two years ago on a coach trip to Paris.

You look gorgeous with darker hair by the way Meak.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

bionic said:


> I feel odd posting pics of myself so you only get one. Hai.


 do want. ._______.


----------



## Hiki

Liminality said:


> This comes to mind (wide eyed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ate all the pringles, didn't feel soo good after :laughing: From just over two years ago on a coach trip to Paris.
> 
> You look gorgeous with darker hair by the way Meak.


I just ate a whole medium pizza.  it's ok *hugs*


----------



## bionic

Diphenhydramine said:


> do want. ._______.



BUT YOU ARE MALAYSIAN!!!!!!!!
:tongue:


----------



## PorlockVisitor

Flute said:


> Boyfriend and I going to our friend's fancy dress party:
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten my hair cut since then, though:



Look at your eyes pop!
Gorgeous, I love your haircut and I'm kind of jealous because I could never pull it off


----------



## thehigher




----------



## JTG1984

Liminality said:


> This comes to mind (wide eyed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ate all the pringles, didn't feel soo good after :laughing: From just over two years ago on a coach trip to Paris.
> 
> You look gorgeous with darker hair by the way Meak.


The "Party Size" even.


----------



## bionic

thehigher said:


>


post my favorite one!! Blue shirt holding watermelons!!!


----------



## Hiki

Since my boyfriend and I can't see each other, we fall asleep on webcam, lols.










^ _ ^


----------



## walkawaysun09

Meak said:


> Since my boyfriend and I can't see each other, we fall asleep on webcam, lols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ _ ^


*kisses* I love you darling  This makes me cry...a little...knowing we both were in dreamland together.


----------



## thefistofreality

Aw! I can totally relate. You guys are adorable.

Makes me wanna cry, in a nostalgic good kind of way.


----------



## Coccinellidae

Agree! You two are adorable!!!!!!!! I wish you lots of love!


----------



## bionic

Lightning said:


> Graice, I think you meant to say it's the _agnostic _lesbians who are photo whores.


You are the hottest agnostic lesbian photo whore that I've ever seen! 

You remind me alot of Leigh Lezark:


----------



## Fanille

Lightning said:


> Graice, I think you meant to say it's the _agnostic _lesbians who are photo whores.


More like, it's the Filipinos who are photo whores. :tongue: zOMG MYSPACE PHOTO.










And yes, I realize the mirror is dirty. Shut it. :tongue:


----------



## autumnalone

Maybe we're all just photo whores. Even you're a photo whore.

That's right. You too cannot escape.









Harry Potter nerdling, part 1









Harry Potter nerdling, part 2









an ancient photo of me from three years ago, but an old favorite. this thread was for favorites, right?
​


----------



## Liontiger

Aaahhh! I play quidditch too!












bionic said:


> You are the hottest agnostic lesbian photo whore that I've ever seen!
> 
> You remind me alot of Leigh Lezark:


I've never seen her before, but I can see the resemblance. It's unusual because I never find anyone who looks like me.


----------



## Han

Haha, Quidditch!! That has to be one of the best things I've ever seen!
:crazy:


----------



## Vaka

Graice said:


> I read it in one of your posts somewhere, can't remember where though...


Well...I don't consider myself a Christian...I consider myself an agnostic who doesn't know what the fuck is real in this world...I just believe in a higher power...


----------



## Fanille

Lightning said:


> I've never seen her before, but I can see the resemblance. It's unusual because I never find anyone who looks like me.


Actually you kind of remind me more of Michelle Rodriguez:










Yum. :blushed:

I also feel like I saw another celeb that reminded me of you, but I don't remember her name nor where I found her pic.


----------



## Liontiger

MannyP said:


> Actually you kind of remind me more of Michelle Rodriguez:
> 
> Yum. :blushed:
> 
> I also feel like I saw another celeb that reminded me of you, but I don't remember her name nor where I found her pic.


My nose is more similar to Michelle Rodriguez's. I tend to either look Latin American (which I'm not even!) or like other multiracial people. I think it's just the blending of races that creates a whole new look.

And yes, Michelle Rodriguez is very yummy.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

MannyP said:


> Actually you kind of remind me more of Michelle Rodriguez:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum. :blushed:
> 
> I also feel like I saw another celeb that reminded me of you, but I don't remember her name nor where I found her pic.


*Avatar lesbian girl!*



Lightning said:


> Aaahhh! I play quidditch too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen her before, but I can see the resemblance. It's unusual because I never find anyone who looks like me.


*Which one are you?

I swear I don't want to know because it's the back of you and that could possibly mean I'd be cyber checking you out.

Athiest lesbians are the biggest camera whores. Have no pic to back this up but you've all seen me yo*!


----------



## Liontiger

assbiscuits said:


> *Avatar lesbian girl!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Which one are you?
> 
> I swear I don't want to know because it's the back of you and that could possibly mean I'd be cyber checking you out.
> 
> Athiest lesbians are the biggest camera whores. Have no pic to back this up but you've all seen me yo*!


I'm the one on the right (less flattering, I know). And I actually used to date the other girl in the pic, but we won't get into that


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Lightning said:


> I'm the one on the right (less flattering, I know). And I actually used to date the other girl in the pic, but we won't get into that


*Well you look like you're having fun so - that's a good thing.

How do I say this politely? You...have a very nice bottom and very nice legs.

Still sounds creepy.

It's okay though, it least I'm not a creepy old man (somewhat).

I need to post a picture now. Though it's not my favourite I'm still wearing my favourite dress (yay!) and I'm with nearly my whole family <3 . So - it goes up.










I look grumpy and like I don't know the photos being taken. Damn. Oh well :crazy:.*


----------



## Liontiger

assbiscuits said:


> *Well you look like you're having fun so - that's a good thing.
> 
> How do I say this politely? You...have a very nice bottom and very nice legs.
> 
> Still sounds creepy.
> 
> It's okay though, it least I'm not a creepy old man (somewhat).
> 
> I need to post a picture now. Though it's not my favourite I'm still wearing my favourite dress (yay!) and I'm with nearly my whole family <3 . So - it goes up.
> 
> 
> I look grumpy and like I don't know the photos being taken. Damn. Oh well :crazy:.*


It's not creepy. I will just take it as the compliment that it is :happy:

And that picture is adorable. Picturesque, really, as far as pictures go...


----------



## bionic

This is me and my boyfriend, Gay Michael...


----------



## Rayne

Lightning said:


> Graice, I think you meant to say it's the _agnostic _lesbians who are photo whores.


Nooo. I meant that Christian Lesbains don't like to post pictures of themselves =]
V.nice picture anyways.


----------



## iChelsea




----------



## Fanille

Lightning said:


> I'm the one on the right (*less flattering*, I know). And I actually used to date the other girl in the pic, but we won't get into that


Why do you think that's less flattering? Personally I think the one on the right has a nicer butt and pair of legs, and I'm not just saying that because I know who the one on the right is. Gimme a woman with a nice boo-tay over a scrawny little thing any day of the week! :crazy:

Before this degrades into a Lightning love-fest, though, I suppose I should contribute another pic of myself:


----------



## Midnight Runner

MannyP said:


> Why do you think that's less flattering? Personally I think the one on the right has a nicer butt and pair of legs, and I'm not just saying that because I know who the one on the right is. Gimme a woman with a nice boo-tay over a scrawny little thing any day of the week! :crazy:
> 
> Before this degrades into a Lightning love-fest, though, I suppose I should contribute another pic of myself:


Dude! You are using a nerf pistol. That freaking rocks! :laughing:


----------



## Liontiger

MannyP said:


> Why do you think that's less flattering? Personally I think the one on the right has a nicer butt and pair of legs, and I'm not just saying that because I know who the one on the right is. Gimme a woman with a nice boo-tay over a scrawny little thing any day of the week! :crazy:
> 
> Before this degrades into a Lightning love-fest, though, I suppose I should contribute another pic of myself:


Oh, maybe I just thought that because I go for the scrawny ones, lol.

Epic pic, btw.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Lightning said:


> Oh, maybe I just thought that because I go for the scrawny ones, lol.
> 
> Epic pic, btw.


*But, aren't you like the same size as that girl?

I was wondering why you said it was less flattering.

Scrawny girls are icky (except lightning).










Size of her little thighs. She needs less jumping and flipping on things and more sandwiches.*


----------



## Liontiger

assbiscuits said:


> *But, aren't you like the same size as that girl?
> 
> I was wondering why you said it was less flattering.
> 
> Scrawny girls are icky (except lightning).
> 
> Size of her little thighs. She needs less jumping and flipping on things and more sandwiches.*


Haha, I'm not at all. You probably can't tell from the pic, but she's a good 5 inches shorter than me. :laughing:

As for why I said it, probably just my own personal insecurities. No biggie...

And shush, Lightning is just lean. *hugs lightning and shields her from judgment*


----------



## Coccinellidae

G0dzuki said:


> This is me hanging out at a friends house during a small get together... and wearing ladies clothes...


You're badass, aren't you.


----------



## thisisme

Meak said:


> I think we should stick to the topic, kthx, Manny.
> 
> I love my facial expression  *Long Finger is LONG!*


love it...reminded me of this one of me


----------



## G0dzuki

Fira said:


> You're badass, aren't you.


No, just weird.


----------



## Slider

BIG SMILE


----------



## Slider

The freaky bald head


----------



## Cheeeese

close-up.


----------



## Slider

Bri said:


> close-up.


 
Marry me....


----------



## Cheeeese

Slider said:


> Marry me....


With pleasure.


----------



## Coccinellidae

Bri said:


> close-up.


Wow. You're beautiful, Bri. Problably one of the most beautiful girl I've ever seen. And I love your eyes, they're so meaningful.


----------



## NightSkyGirl

Bri said:


> close-up.


Wow, you're gorgeous!


----------



## Slider

Bri said:


> With pleasure.


 
Um, uh...be right back.


----------



## Quin Sabe

Bri said:


> close-up.


Wow........


----------



## Macrosapien

Bri said:


> close-up.



...your head is going to explode with all the compliments.

...also I predict this picture to appear within a single thread more than any other in the history of this forum.


----------



## thisisme

gorgeous bri!


----------



## Hiki

If you guys wants to compliment this person on how they look, please take it to a PM on their profile, stop cluttering this page. 
DERP face with a milkshake stache.


----------



## moon

Bri is the prettiest girl in the whole wide web!


----------



## Promethea

moon said:


> Bri is the prettiest girl in the whole wide web!


Meak is, in my opinion.. she can still look that gorgeous with milk on her face. No professional photography needed.


----------



## walkawaysun09

Promethea said:


> Meak is, in my opinion.


Ditto, I tolds Meak on the Phone this same exact thing, just using different words.


----------



## thisisme

Meak said:


> If you guys wants to compliment this person on how they look, please take it to a PM on their profile, stop cluttering this page.


wow...what's that about?


----------



## Hiki

I will keel u


----------



## negromancer

thisisme said:


> wow...what's that about?


----------



## walkawaysun09

Again, I still think this is one of the best pictures of me.

Also:










This is one of my favorites too, my reaction to Meaky Poo finding out that she's going to be coming.


----------



## Macrosapien

moon said:


> Bri is the prettiest girl in the whole wide web!
> 
> 
> clutter clutter clutter clutter clutter


Bri's modelish good looks were going to break the internet! Good thing meak put a stop to this, or else this forum would come down due to the countless quoting of bri's picture. Too much bri would spell doom for the internex


----------



## Atenza Coltheart

HAHAHAHA I'M SUCH A PICTURE WHORE XD


----------



## walkawaysun09

Meaky Poo reminded me that I look like jesus...sometimes.


----------



## Proteus

Posting this bc I normally hate how I look in glasses but thought this one was ok.


----------



## negromancer




----------



## PorlockVisitor

negromancer said:


>


Alright, let's play nice.


----------



## negromancer

mysterysolved said:


> Alright, let's play nice.


This is the part where I do my innocent whistle followed by my "Whaaat? That's not even what I meant..." face.


----------



## Tacos

Me











My boyfriend










We're an awesome couple.


----------



## OmarFW

newest DA id


----------



## Tacos

OmarFW said:


> newest DA id


My blood doesnt taste good.
O+ !
Eew! Who would want to drink that
Get away from me please mr. vampire
D:


----------



## thefistofreality

G0dzuki said:


> This is me hanging out at a friends house during a small get together... and wearing ladies clothes...


I thought The Outsiders, and I love The Outsiders so I'm totally not being mean. =P

And to keep track on the thread









(i'm the one on the left) I think eyebrows are spectacular, and I just wanted to share it with the world.


----------



## moon

thefistofreality said:


> I think eyebrows are spectacular, and I just wanted to share it with the world.


Ahh yes, me too! I live in a land of sad misshapen disappearing eyebrows. My friend & I desperately want to open a makeover beauty salon with free eyebrow consultation & mullet removal. Yours are lovely.


----------



## Coccinellidae

What can I say... I just lalalalalove my guitar


----------



## thisisme

love that b&w pic fira. :happy:


----------



## Cheeeese

I love it too, Fira. I also love your decorating....and your, um, Twilight poster...?????? YESSSS.


----------



## PorlockVisitor

This picture cracks me up. My pose is due to the name of the restaurant. I don't know those guys. They asked to take a picture with me, added me on facebook, and tagged me in the picture.


----------



## thefistofreality

moon said:


> Ahh yes, me too! I live in a land of sad misshapen disappearing eyebrows. My friend & I desperately want to open a makeover beauty salon with free eyebrow consultation & mullet removal. Yours are lovely.


Thanks! I used to live in that land when I got tweezer happy, but I went through a period of letting them grow out and starting all over again. It helps. I'll join said salon if wanted.


----------



## Coccinellidae

Bri said:


> I love it too, Fira. I also love your decorating....and your, um, Twilight poster...?????? YESSSS.


Actually it's my sister's room, so I can't take the credit, but thank you very much


----------



## Hiki

Just happy that this pink is fading. I fucking hate pink...


----------



## Razvan

kiwigrl said:


> I love your baby pic, so cute.


Thanks :happy:, I had a 10 year highschool reunion this year and got to look through old albums, that's how I found it and scanned it and was thinking the same thing. And last year, I had some issues and this pic just made me realise, how could I not love myself, look how cute I was, that's me.:laughing: And that look, I mean, I still have that look, when I am looking at someone, I do the same look (or at least I like to think so and hat the look is very INFPish - dreamy - lost).




Meak said:


> Just happy that this pink is fading. I fucking hate pink...


You know this was coming... : if you hate it, why did you do it, did you loose a bet or something?:laughing:

Me, I'm all for natural looks, natural colors and not much makeup, it looks more authentic when a woman does that, among other things.:happy: But I can get it why some feel the need for new things at certain times in their lives. (to change something)


----------



## bionic

I dig the pink hair! Its very unique. And you have a beautiful clear complexion to go along with it. You really pull it off, Meak!


----------



## Mirlong

This was just taken over the weekend at a show.










Dinosaurs are about to tear Noah up btw.


----------



## Hiki

Sorry for posting so many photos so often. My new glasses:


----------



## PorlockVisitor

Meak said:


> Sorry for posting so many photos so often. My new glasses:


Love the glasses with the hair (Even though I hate pink too... It works on you though). You are so stinkin' pretty.


----------



## Hiki

mysterysolved said:


> Love the glasses with the hair (Even though I hate pink too... It works on you though). You are so stinkin' pretty.


It's just a good picture, I swear!  Pink sucks...lol but I thought the glasses may be too big for my face a little ...heh


----------



## Quin Sabe

Mirlong said:


> This was just taken over the weekend at a show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinosaurs are about to tear Noah up btw.


Are you perhaps, an amateur radio op?


----------



## Mirlong

Quin Sabe said:


> Are you perhaps, an amateur radio op?


No but that would be awesome,haha


----------



## G0dzuki

My cat Kairi and I.


----------



## Quin Sabe

Mirlong said:


> No but that would be awesome,haha


Ah ok, your shirt made kind of suspect it, N0AH sounds like a call sign. If you want to you ought to go for it; it's pretty easy now a days.


----------



## walkawaysun09

Meak said:


> Sorry for posting so many photos so often. My new glasses:


Meaky Poo, I love you so much. I think you look great with the glasses. *kisses*


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## OmarFW




----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

yay, Omar, i too have a V mask! :}


















sooooo goofy


----------



## Endalaust

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> yay, Omar, i too have a V mask! :}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooooo goofy


Well, but good-looking anyway :wink:


----------



## susurration

Endalaust said:


> Well, but good-looking anyway :wink:


Isn't he beautiful? roud: he has a face that makes me want to pick up a brush and paint it.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

NatalieAnne said:


> Isn't he beautiful? roud: he has a face that makes me want to pick up a brush and paint it.


......

:blushed:


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> sooooo goofy


Goofy? Not at all. Deep, _very_ deep.

Well, it's seems that there's a lot of love going on in PerC









Too bad it's not in here.


----------



## Devilsapple

Random pictures of myself


----------



## Rube

Fira said:


> *It was a beautiful day *


Estonia looks absolutely beautiful! I'm not just referring to the scenery, but also the people! I know this will sound weird, but the simplicity of the house behind you in the last pic appeals to me as well. To me simplicity is beauty.


----------



## Atenza Coltheart

My friend Kevin. And I. So Kevin and Kevin. XD I'm the one in green...









My friend got a color swap image of me with my eyes closed x3 x;









My INTP friend and I.









My..tree and I?


----------



## Misanthropy




----------



## Quin Sabe

Misanthropy said:


>


I am an old woman named after my mother
My old man is another child that's grown old
If dreams were lightning thunder was desire
This old house would have burnt down a long time ago

Make me an angel that flies from montgom'ry
Make me a poster of an old rodeo
Just give me one thing that I can hold on to
To believe in this living is just a hard way to go


----------



## Aquarelle99

These are some of my favorites:
A random, recent photo









My wedding day









This one's almost 10 years old but I still love it!


----------



## Diphenhydramine

It's been a while. [not my house]


----------



## Merov




----------



## thirtiesgirl

Gracious, Merov, you're a good looking guy. :blushed:


----------



## Hiero




----------



## OmarFW

Merov said:


>


geezus. wanna trade :/


----------



## thefistofreality

holy crap i love my best friend <3 well, one of them.  I'm one the left... EDIT: i mean right i'm stupid.


----------



## KrystRay




----------



## thefistofreality

KrystRay said:


>


hello gorgeous =)


----------



## AirMarionette

Merov said:


>












Plus:










Cute!


----------



## Azura Nova

Just remembered scans I had to take for a scanography assignment in class XD. They don't really show my face but I like how it shows that I'm nuts.
























Ok fine I'll post one where you can see my face.. Here's me about 2 years ago with my hairdresser (we're no longer friends though).


----------



## Slider

I call this, "The Angry Beard." 











...yeah, I forgot to put on a shirt. Sorry.


----------



## thefistofreality

Slider said:


> I call this, "The Angry Beard."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...yeah, I forgot to put on a shirt. Sorry.


Since I'm legal it's totally okay for me to say this. You are sexy.


----------



## Slider

Today, a girl called my truck "sexy," but I was slightly offended because she was referring to my sh*tty GMC Sierra and not my Nissan Titan. I don't think I'll ever understand women.


----------



## thefistofreality

Well, there's something sexy about trucks. I'm not complicated though, you understood what I said, yeah?


----------



## Slider

thefistofreality said:


> Well, there's something sexy about trucks. I'm not complicated though, you understood what I said, yeah?


Yeah. You're at least 18yrs old and find me attractive. Thanks. ; )


----------



## thefistofreality

Even though I dislike this girl now and she owes me ten bucks, I like this picture










me = right obvs.


----------



## Promethea

Meak said:


> This is to add onto the retarded chain, hopefully breaking it with how hideous I look, wooo


Whoa there mary-kate.. I think you need to eat a porkchop sammich. ; P

Cute pic.


----------



## Hiki

Promethea said:


> Whoa there mary-kate.. I think you need to eat a porkchop sammich. ; P
> 
> Cute pic.


KJHDHJ LOLOL!!!!!!!!! Actually...I was a bit anorexic in that photo because my room mates kept eating up the food I would buy. Also, those pants made me look skinnier..yeah being that skinny is fugly.


----------



## Proteus

The game afoot seems to be that of posting a 17 year old version of oneself. This I can play-


----------



## AirMarionette

Meak said:


> KJHDHJ LOLOL!!!!!!!!! Actually...I was a bit anorexic in that photo because my room mates kept eating up the food I would buy. Also, those pants made me look skinnier..yeah being that skinny is fugly.


Nooo, I think you look lovely like that.


----------



## Promethea

Meak said:


> KJHDHJ LOLOL!!!!!!!!! Actually...I was a bit anorexic in that photo because my room mates kept eating up the food I would buy. Also, those pants made me look skinnier..yeah being that skinny is fugly.


Naw, nothing could make you look bad.

And proteus, that pics adorable.


----------



## Hiki

AirMarionette said:


> Nooo, I think you look lovely like that.


I don't think so, I look better now with more weight on my body. I was probably 130 there, and am 145 now at 5'7. Being skinny with chicken legs is just gross


----------



## Halcy0n

This was taken earlier today, in Colorado. I love it sooooooooo much here. I don't want to leave! (I'm currently on vacation with my bf and his family.)


----------



## Halcy0n

Meak said:


> I don't think so, I look better now with more weight on my body. I was probably 130 there, and am 145 now at 5'7. Being skinny with chicken legs is just gross


I'm 5'8 and 107...

I wish I could put a little weight on, but I just stay the same. I suppose that I could gain weight if I only ate junk food and never worked out, but I don't think that it would be good for me.


----------



## Hiki

Myself, and Walk's 2 year old niece, Emily. She's sooo cute.


----------



## walkawaysun09

Meak said:


> Myself, and Walk's 2 year old niece, Emily. She's sooo cute.


You really can tell how much she adores Meaky in this picture. I love you Meaky, and so does my niece.


----------



## CordiINTJ

I'm at the bottom middle of this one. Where the 15 is. My friends are the other four. XD (EDIT: The photo at the end I mean)


----------



## Slider

With my sister at Disneyland.


----------



## Hiki

My boyfriend took a picture of this so I could sell the skirt and chemise:










I'm like Darlene from Roseanne...in a dress


----------



## Primequis

A bit big, but it gets the job done


----------



## Rube

Look mama, I'm one of the cool kids now!!11!!11!


----------



## thefistofreality

me and her are destined for great things.


----------



## Hiki

retards


----------



## walkawaysun09

Meak said:


> retards



Nope, just two dorks, nothing to see here. *kiss*:blushed:


----------



## PorlockVisitor

Relatively old, but, I'm about to get hit in the head with a coconut...


----------



## Socrates

mysterysolved said:


> Relatively old, but, I'm about to get hit in the head with a coconut...


mien roud:


----------



## thehigher

YAYY relationships!


----------



## murderegina

thehigher said:


> YAYY relationships!


did you post this just so I would respond:tongue:

murderegina + thehigher = <3???


----------



## thehigher

murderegina said:


> did you post this just so I would respond:tongue:
> 
> murderegina + thehigher = <3???


.... :blushed: roud:


----------



## Socrates

Yeah well I can respond too!

Clandestine + mysterysolved = <333333333333

roud:

P.S.: yes, yay relationships! :laughing:


----------



## agokcen

Wait, are these relationships fo' realz?

Duuuuude!


----------



## Midnight Runner

Yeah, this place is a matchmaker already, I have no idea what it'll be like when we get the dating part up. I mean, the number of romantic relationships that start when that happens will be crazy.

Oh, and so I don't derail the thread too much with this post, here is a picture of my ferrets and I before I had to give them away:










roud:


----------



## Immemorial

Midnight Runner said:


> Yeah, this place is a matchmaker already, I have no idea what it'll be like when we get the dating part up. I mean, the number of romantic relationships that start when that happens will be crazy.
> 
> Oh, and so I don't derail the thread too much with this post, here is a picture of my ferrets and I before I had to give them away:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roud:


There's a *dating *section on this site? 

Also; you have glasses; +10 Chuck Norris points.


----------



## Blueguardian

I know I am going to regret posting this later... Almost chickened out three times already... but here it goes.


----------



## Omnipotent

Only picture of me in the past two years.(thus making it my favorite)


----------



## agokcen

Omnipotent said:


> Only picture of me in the past two years.(thus making it my favorite)


Duhhhhhhh..........huh? Wha...? Oh, oops...*wipes drool off chin*

Um...you should take more pictures of yourself, Mr. Sexy-Type-8-INTJ.

:blushed:

*flees*


----------



## Hiki

agokcen said:


> Duhhhhhhh..........huh? Wha...? Oh, oops...*wipes drool off chin*
> 
> Um...you should take more pictures of yourself, Mr. Sexy-Type-8-INTJ.
> 
> :blushed:
> 
> *flees*


INTJ 8..whoa..I've met entps and intps who are 8s but intj 8s ..that just seems fucking mean as hell. Are you an INFP ag? Be careful lolols jkjk


----------



## nooo

a local photographer wanted me to model in some photographs a while back and unfortunately this is the only one I could find.:frustrating:


----------



## Slider

At the fair. My shoulders have too many muscles and are not very flexible. It makes my arms stick out. I'm just trying to explain why my right arm is sticking out at an odd angle.


----------



## agokcen

Meak said:


> INTJ 8..whoa..I've met entps and intps who are 8s but intj 8s ..that just seems fucking mean as hell. Are you an INFP ag? Be careful lolols jkjk


I eat Type 8 INTJs for breakfast (a very sexy breakfast, that is). Om nom nom! :wink:


----------



## Coccinellidae

Happiness. :happy:


----------



## Immemorial

I think there's something wrong with me in this picture. :tongue:


----------



## Rube

Fira said:


> Happiness. :happy:


Omg, you are such an INFP! I LOVE IT!!! :laughing:


----------



## Calvaire

Fira said:


> Happiness. :happy:


You honestly could be a model : ) gorgeous and the first picture for some reason reminds me of mandy moore


----------



## Calvaire

Oh and I don't know if I posted these already or not..oh well haha








\









Me now no piercings full faced more confident than ever.

And a really older one









Me and my younger brother I love how he looks like he could be older or something than me...
he's seven years younger. I was around 15 or 16 in that picture.


----------



## entperson

Me taking pictures of people taking picture of me.


----------



## pinkrasputin

My Baby Girl and Me at recent Irish Fair









My Baby Girl, Lola, and Me at Christmas. I have that fresh "just rolled out of bed look". :tongue:









Just Me









Oh yeah. I forgot to add me with a bottle of Old Rasputin 12 Anniversay Bourbon Barrel Aged Stout. Basically love in a bottle. Nectar of the Gods. Omg, omg, omg....


----------



## thousand

This thread makes me feel freakin' hideous, I swear. 
Well done, everyone's gene pools! :happy:


----------



## thefistofreality

My hair is a pooooodle.


----------



## Hiki

thefistofreality said:


> My hair is a pooooodle.


Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Rube

pinkrasputin said:


> My Baby Girl and Me at recent Irish Fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Baby Girl, Lola, and Me at Christmas. I have that fresh "just rolled out of bed look". :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. I forgot to add me with a bottle of Old Rasputin 12 Anniversay Bourbon Barrel Aged Stout. Basically love in a bottle. Nectar of the Gods. Omg, omg, omg....


Omg Pink, your daughter is gorgeous! Her eyes really get me :blushed: I hope she's 18 or I'm going to feel really creepy about saying that...


----------



## thefistofreality

Meak said:


> Your hair is beautiful.


Aw, thank you. =)

And pink your daughter is a cutie!


----------



## pinkrasputin

Rube said:


> Omg Pink, your daughter is gorgeous! Her eyes really get me :blushed: I hope she's 18 or I'm going to feel really creepy about saying that...


No worries, Rube. I love my daughter's blue eyes too. But she is only 13. So no touchy or I killy. :wink:


----------



## Rube

thefistofreality said:


> Aw, thank you. =)
> 
> *And pink your daughter is a cutie!*


Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one who said so! Now I don't feel as creepy!

Here's what I look like when I don't shave:


----------



## Rube

pinkrasputin said:


> No worries, Rube. I love my daughter's blue eyes too. But she is only 13. So no touchy or I killy. :wink:


haha don't worry, I won't.


----------



## Slider

She doesn't look even remotely close to 18.


----------



## Hiki

Slider said:


> She doesn't look even remotely close to 18.










:wink:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Lol. Thanks Meak. I appreciate your protective nature. 

However, I think Slider meant that he thought she looked her age and not older.


----------



## Slider

Like somebody hasn't already posted that fucking picture before...

It was funny the first time. Now it's annoying. Get a fucking life.


----------



## Vaka

Slider said:


> Like somebody hasn't already posted that fucking picture before...
> 
> It was funny the first time. Now it's annoying. Get a fucking life.


 Woah...it's just a demotivational poster 0.o


----------



## Hiki




----------



## murderegina

awkward
:mellow:


----------



## walkawaysun09

I have a stalker in my house...she goes by the name of Meak and I love her. That is all.


----------



## Hiki

walkawaysun09 said:


> I have a stalker in my house...she goes by the name of Meak and I love her. That is all.


YOU WERE NEKKID UNDER THERE. *Snickers*


----------



## leesh

Let's see if anyone gets this reference:







http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...31_559821446178_700531_32740676_5420446_n.jpg


----------



## BLACKALiCE

or


----------



## Oleas

That childhood picture:









or just that one:


----------



## Mikbert

EvanR said:


> gorgeous



Rofl, I was going to post the exact same comment...


----------



## Oleas

Mikbert said:


> Rofl, I was going to post the exact same comment...


Who are you fighting for there?? Hope she/he is worth it cause that redhead looks pretty tough:tongue:


----------



## Hiki

Oleas said:


> Who are you fighting for there?? Hope she/he is worth it cause that redhead looks pretty tough:tongue:



I think he meant "Touche" in picture form.


----------



## Oleas

Meak said:


> I think he meant "Touche" in picture form.


Thanks, I got it, that whole 'who are you fighting for' thing was my apparently lame attempt at humor.


----------



## Hiki

Oleas said:


> Thanks, I got it, that whole 'who are you fighting for' thing was my apparently lame attempt at humor.


I want to eat your avatar =/


----------



## Deliciae

Me and my younger sister:









Me bored, messing with my new camera:


----------



## Monte




----------



## Oleas

Meak said:


> I want to eat your avatar =/


Aww thanks!
I'm sorry I can't say the same about yours lol :wink:


----------



## Hiki

Smexy enfj bf is smexy


----------



## EvanR

Monte said:


>


:blushed: you made me blush


----------



## sayalain

old pictures btw, please forgive the poor editing. lol


----------



## Monte

EvanR said:


> :blushed: you made me blush


 Lol, why? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Mikbert

Monte said:


> Lol, why? If you don't mind my asking.


I think he's saying "You're hot".


----------



## EvanR

Mikbert said:


> I think he's saying "You're hot".


that's right, you are hot!


----------



## Mikbert

EvanR said:


> that's right, you are hot!


Why, thank you! :blushed:


----------



## EvanR

Mikbert said:


> I think he's saying "You're hot".





Mikbert said:


> Why, thank you! :blushed:


o did I make you blush?


----------



## Scruffy

He was 8 pounds and 4oz.

(It's from last year, don't worry guys I'm all healed up.


----------



## Monte

Oh!

Yeah, I'm basically retarded when it comes to compliments.

Thanks~


----------



## Hiki

Standing behind my Boyfriend's Niece. Apparently the flash gave her that facial expression


----------



## Mantis

Slider said:


>


you are hot, but as an INTP, I think pretty men are a danger to society.:dry:


----------



## Mantis

I like to make a lot of faces, and I think I'm pretty expressive, which I see as a positive side of the INTP thing.


----------



## Slider

Mantis said:


> you are hot, but as an INTP, I think pretty men are a danger to society.:dry:


 
I know a few people who would agree with you.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Scruffy said:


> He was 8 pounds and 4oz.
> 
> (It's from last year, don't worry guys I'm all healed up.



You are one tough dude if you can smile after losing a testicle.


----------



## Scruffy

Yeah, but it worked out for me anyways. I had a third testicle I was born with, it's like the stand by.


----------



## RedDeath9




----------



## Hiki

RedDeath9 said:


>


BAAAHAHAHAHA This is how walk and I got started  and the SAME messenger service XD


----------



## NightSkyGirl

Everyone not pictured in order of no appearance: AgentHS, Bionic, Jorge, EvanR, NightSkyGirl, Omnipotent.


----------



## Nomenclature

One year ago:









One day ago :tongue:: 









Still as good at blowing bubbles as I ever was.


----------



## Slider

Nice bubbles.


----------



## Hiki

Bubbles? "Violet! _You__'__re turning_ violet, Violet!"


----------



## theflavouroflife

G0dzuki said:


> My cat Kairi and I.


...Kairi?  Any..special reason for that name?



Also, mine; and I'm considering dying my hair pink too...But I'll have to try out some wigs first to see what colors look good with my complexion. :S












G0dzuki said:


> My cat Kairi and I.<br /> <br /> <img src="http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z225/Side_ScrollR/3.jpg" border="0" alt="" />


<br /> <br />


----------



## Razvan

Oleas said:


> That childhood picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or just that one:


Beautiful smile, I wonder what's up with ENFJs and beautiful smiles?:laughing: And if you can bake those cookies from your avatar, what can I say...marry me!:crazy: Your kid picture is also cute, I love kids, in fact, my favourite picture of myself is when I was a baby.:happy:


----------



## murderegina




----------



## thehigher

murderegina said:


>


whaaaaaaaaattttttt am I doingggggggg



and lol times 500000000000000 on the second photo


----------



## Coccinellidae

Aww! You two are adorable! roud:


----------



## Macrosapien

thehigher said:


> whaaaaaaaaattttttt am I doingggggggg
> 
> 
> 
> and lol times 500000000000000 on the second photo


:laughing: that second picture is priceless


----------



## bionic

Because sometimes Squidhead decides to be cute:


----------



## Hemoglobin

bionic said:


> Because sometimes Squidhead decides to be cute:


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do tell!

<3

I obviously haven't been caught up on the latest gossip!


----------



## bionic

hemoglobin said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do tell!
> 
> <3
> 
> I obviously haven't been caught up on the latest gossip!


*I AM NOT SPREADING MY SECRETS TO THE WORLD!*
:blushed:


----------



## Hiki

I see walk and I Have started a trend >.> (Does not take credit)


----------



## thehigher

im surprised no one has commented on how ridiculous i look in the second picture yet. You guys are nice xD


----------



## Scruffy

Fucking narcolepsy, what have you done Meak!?


----------



## Allegorist

thehigher said:


> im surprised no one has commented on how ridiculous i look in the second picture yet. You guys are nice xD


YOU LOOK RIDICULOUS.

Kidding. Still looking fantastic as ever. Just a tad more 'expressive' on your face.


----------



## Hiki

Scruffy said:


> Fucking narcolepsy, what have you done Meak!?


 wat?????????????????????????


----------



## bionic

Meak said:


> I see walk and I Have started a trend >.> (Does not take credit)


You can surely take cred. 

We NTs do it different though. An ENTP stole my mind and is gonna dedicate it to science after I croak. Thats true NT love!


----------



## Vaka

thehigher said:


> im surprised no one has commented on how ridiculous i look in the second picture yet. You guys are nice xD


You looked like a second-grader posing for a school portrait...
...
I say that playfully <3


----------



## Razvan

thehigher said:


> im surprised no one has commented on how ridiculous i look in the second picture yet. You guys are nice xD


Actually, you don't look ridiculous, you look great! You look totally INFPish, I do the same pose whne I am dreaming of something, maybe looking out the window or staring blank while I am day dreaming...so this means it's great, I won't do something that is not that.:laughing:


----------



## Oleas

Razvan said:


> Beautiful smile, I wonder what's up with ENFJs and beautiful smiles?:laughing: And if you can bake those cookies from your avatar, what can I say...marry me!:crazy: Your kid picture is also cute, I love kids, in fact, my favourite picture of myself is when I was a baby.:happy:



Awwwe  You're so adorable! Let's get married! :laughing:


----------



## Hiki

Next couple on Perc: Razvan and Oleas <3:tongue:


----------



## Oleas

I see you like to play match up Meak! LOL I didn't even know he was an INFP before I asked him to marry me. INFP's are always adorable, I shouldn't have taken it so seriously :tongue:


----------



## jack in the box

Meak said:


> I see walk and I Have started a trend >.> (Does not take credit)


lol whut trend is this that you are speaking of


----------



## thehigher

Oleas said:


> I see you like to play match up Meak! LOL I didn't even know he was an INFP before I asked him to marry me. INFP's are always adorable, I shouldn't have taken it so seriously :tongue:


wait can i have some details? this sparked my curiosity. you and razvan are getting married?


----------



## Scruffy

frannieulo said:


> lol whut trend is this that you are speaking of


Falling asleep on webcams. 

I said she created a narcolepsy trend.


----------



## jack in the box

Scruffy said:


> Falling asleep on webcams.
> 
> I said she created a narcolepsy trend.


lawl! i think people have fallen asleep on webcams before her and walk even knew each other!


----------



## Atenza Coltheart

Sorry to suddenly break the convo ^^;










Six years ago in Venice Italy. I'm the one at the very front of the Gondola.


----------



## Razvan

Oleas said:


> Awwwe  You're so adorable! Let's get married! :laughing:


Ok, I was not expecting this answer.:laughing:

Note to myself : Never play with fire with ENFJs because you will surely get burned.:tongue:


Meak said:


> Next couple on Perc: Razvan and Oleas <3:tongue:


Ummm...., right...ok, I don't know how to respond to this. The colleague (from work) next to me is asking me why I am smilling, I'm actually trying as much as posible to refrain myself from laughing.:happy:



thehigher said:


> wait can i have some details? this sparked my curiosity. you and razvan are getting married?


Yes, I proposed to her in Paris, she said I still have to ask her father for her hand in marriage.

@Atenza : Wow, you've changed so much in 6 years, but I guess it's normal for your age.:happy:No green hair though...:laughing:


----------



## Hiki

Razvan said:


> Ok,
> Ummm...., right...ok, I don't know how to respond to this. The colleague (from work) next to me is asking me why I am smilling, I'm actually trying as much as posible to refrain myself from laughing.:happy:


HAHAHAHAA I'm such a stinker xD


----------



## sumaya3357

My bday this year!!

View attachment 860


----------



## Hiki




----------



## thehigher




----------



## Diphenhydramine

haircut. also I look really unhealthy, I think. should take care of my health a bit better.


----------



## Mantis

Meak said:


>


what the heck? I'm gonna have nightmares.


----------



## jack in the box

Meak said:


>


that was the scariest thing ever when i first saw it. i feel so accomplished now that i can stare at it without being scared. :3


----------



## Darkestblue

Meak said:


>


My favorite book when I was a kid. The artwork drew me in so much.


----------



## Mantis

book? what book?it kinda reminds me of "the nightmare before christmas". and that video for a song by the presets, "the girl and the sea"


----------



## Hiki

Scary stories to tell in the dark.


----------



## sumaya3357

LookingGlass said:


> I just like this picture because at the time (2+ years ago) I was extremely uncomfortable around my family, especially together with them in public situations. But you can see it through my body language then... now it is nothing like this... but we were in a church, which made me even more uncomfortable due to my knowledge, which would not conform to 7th day adventist church... ( I dont take pictures when out in public, I'm usually playing with ants or something in the grass or starring into space somewhere when people are doing pictures lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pictures...
> 
> Me just standing there in the basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking pictures of oneself is vanity and sort of bizarre, it shows to me that I am vain in someways and are in need of people seeing me. But I am a leo, if you believe in such things.


OMG! The pictures, the attitude or lack of it......I knew you where and INFJ....I dated someone just like you!I love him! It never seizes to amaze me how typing works. 
Well I hope this didn't annoy you or make you feel wierd , but I'll tell you this...I'm a lightning bolt ESFP chick and I LOVE INFJ males! You guys are the efe'n best. So differnt and misunderstood by most, but loved dearly by those of us who you let in your world.
p.s He was SDA too.


----------



## Mantis

Flute said:


> Boyfriend and I going to our friend's fancy dress party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten my hair cut since then, though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandparents renewed their vows last month, and I was a bridesmaid:



you look like jennifer connelly in the second photo.


----------



## AirMarionette

Meak said:


>


Reminds me of


----------



## JJMTBC

L.A., Germany & Vegas


----------



## susurration

One for the road... 

Some of the very rare photos I have with my best friend (intj!)



















^ she was like.. "is... this.... necessary!?"


----------



## screamofconscious

You're so pretty, Nova....I have a huge (but completely heterosexual) crush on you.


----------



## susurration

screamofconscious said:


> You're so pretty, Nova....I have a huge (but completely heterosexual) crush on you.


Well, I have a completely heterosexual crush on you too!  you might evn say i'm Aubrey-curious! (boom boom) 

*hides from Drake*


----------



## Rogue Eagle

yes, you're a very Interesting looking person Nova


----------



## Rogue Eagle

I'm getting better at my forced smiles.

Unshaven ruffian here.


----------



## Molock

Myself expressing the emotion known as happiness through a half-smile. Don't ask why I am looking away though, I have no idea.


----------



## bionic

Rogue Eagle said:


> I'm getting better at my forced smiles.
> 
> Unshaven ruffian here.


You are so hot. :blushed:


----------



## jack in the box

ooooohhh how i love beautiful people


----------



## Rogue Eagle

bionic said:


> You are so hot. :blushed:


haha thanks I think 

*is not used to that*


----------



## Hiki

Not a great photo of my face, but it looks like I'm making love to the laundry basket. Ruh roh, bf will be jealous. :/


----------



## SaraBell

Me with kittens (and poison oak on my arm):










My awesome purple hair:


----------



## Coco

chillin with mah bros


----------



## Vaka

SaraBell said:


>


Kittens!!!
Now that I'm on the NT side, I can say that I just had an NF moment...

Now I'll be on my way :mellow:


----------



## Tad Cooper

Nyx said:


> Kittens!!!
> Now that I'm on the NT side, I can say that I just had an NF moment...
> 
> Now I'll be on my way :mellow:


I had the same reaction! D'awwwww <3


----------



## owlet

This one ('cause my cat's there)


----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Midnight Runner

tine said:


> I had the same reaction! D'awwwww <3


YOU GOT TO GET A PICTURE WITH IRON MAN?!

...I am so jealous of you right now. You have no idea.:dry:


----------



## OrangeCounty

Amare said:


> I think the elasticity of my face is my greatest asset


LOLLL...I just spit coffee all over my computer but it was so worth it. You are awesome!!! :laughing:


----------



## PorlockVisitor

SaraBell said:


> My awesome purple hair:


Duuuude. I've wanted purple hair forever. So awesome!


----------



## lopare232

Okay, I'll bite. These two are from the best vacation I ever had! 



​


----------



## Hiki

This is how I always feel. Little kid lost.


----------



## LeafStew

There was a nuclear meltdown in the neighborhood. :\


----------



## Ravenflight

Hanging out down at the local cemetary:










And of course, the photographer's cut of my avatar:


----------



## Fanille

My face does look kind of weird in this picture, but I did get to pose in front of the Honda Civic custom-designed by Paramore at their concert!


----------



## KaylRyck

Formal photo (I'm the dude obviously)...tryin to show some class haha.



















Me, brother and sister. I'm off to work! Which I love, best job.










Giant Drop. Laughing VERY nervously here. (The blond fella is my best mate). 










Way too cool for Dreamworld, tho. :laughing:


----------



## Schnue

Did someone say purple hair? > : E



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Endalaust

helloooo


----------



## SaraBell

Schnue said:


> Did someone say purple hair? > : E
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


We need to start a club or something lol


----------



## beth x

Troisi said:


> *unsubscribe*


*ditto* .....


----------



## by every star

Just because I love this picture.
Particularly how happy my brother looks...?
:happy:


----------



## Quin Sabe

Cindjor said:


> when did "3" become "too much"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i saw your post


Duck Tales Rock! High Five!!


----------



## Cindjor

Slider said:


> Personally, I want him to post MORE pictures! Those noodles look delicious and that Duck Tales shirt brings back memories.












what about TMNT? haha:tongue:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

I think I have a new favourite PerC member ... *swoons*. :laughing: :laughing:

*thinks about it..* ........Wait I've never had a fav before! :shocked: :wink:


----------



## Cindjor

my face if you don't like my shirt! hahaha or my noodles :tongue:


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

i like this one, it is from the last day of High School (a couple months ago) and was taken completely without my knowledge, but i recently discovered it while going through facebook school friend's high school photos. 
i like it for a few reasons, one being that it pretty much sums up my high school experience, sat in the corner of the room staring blankly at something or other. i was the only one still wearing the school jumper, other either had taken theirs off or were wearing our special leavers hoodies. 
also, it has my favourite teacher ever on it!  which is awesome.













this being the rest of the scene -


----------



## Hiccups24-7

A friend just made this for me.... lols.... a different version of the last pic I posted up in this thread.. but I love it so I have to share it ^_________________^








the cheeky little grin is priceless!


----------



## pinkrasputin

thehigher said:


> K where did you acquire these sorts of things? I only ask cause I used to get my widom/knowledge/..... lets just say Ne Fi smarts .... or value system.... from the bible. But i dont believe in the bible anymore so i have limited things like that to listen to. I guess you just learn from others? Or does it just come to you?




I don't know Higher. I guess I'm just old. Hahaha. I'm an amalgam of several intensive years in different religions, being a book worm incognito, years of therapy, years of mistakes, living different places, marrying internationally, and living several lives. 

Sometimes I'm not aware of what falls out of my head. 



Cindjor said:


> i thought this was a pic thread


 Yeah yeah. Okay. But I'm not posting anything pretty today. Just came back from a run. But irl you'll always find me "just coming" or "going" from a run. 

So you could say here's me in my favorite "outfit" with my favorite magazine. Only thing missing is my Nike caps I usually wear. No make up and in need of a shower. Because I'm hard core like that. :laughing:


----------



## cbelle

I have a habit of photojournaling my life haha.










Me and my sisters. I'm on the far left 









Rainy day... not really... it was really sunny and 85 degrees outside... but I wanted rain


----------



## Darkestblue

How you doin?


----------



## Calvaire

jinamuro said:


> How you doin?


It looks like you have nice hands Just saying : ) haha


----------



## Darkestblue

Calvaire said:


> It looks like you have nice hands Just saying : ) haha


I got monster size hands. They intimidate everyone.


----------



## Isildin

Calvaire said:


> It looks like you have nice hands Just saying : ) haha





jinamuro said:


> I got monster size hands. They intimidate everyone.



You know what they say about guys with big hands right? 


... they need big gloves!


----------



## Hiki

Guys with big hands are scary, if you piss them off...well, yeah. Just saying.


----------



## Calvaire

Isildin said:


> You know what they say about guys with big hands right?
> 
> 
> ... they need big gloves!


ROFL

I'm just overly observant when it comes to hands xD
call it a fetish if you like haha


----------



## lopare232

Calvaire said:


> ROFL
> 
> I'm just overly observant when it comes to hands xD
> call it a fetish if you like haha


i hear you, nice hands are nice! :happy:


----------



## bionic

Coming in for the kill:


----------



## Diphenhydramine

bionic said:


> Coming in for the kill:


 definetly am not calling you the c word again.


----------



## Vaka

Res said:


> selchiechildofcassandra and I... IN REAL LIFE - NO WAY! <3


Based on this and the recent videos you put up in the video thread: You look like Dexter Morgan.
That's awesome! Go around with a syringe, it'll be funny!


----------



## Ćerulean

Lara Croft said:


> Based on this and the recent videos you put up in the video thread: You look like Dexter Morgan.
> That's awesome! Go around with a syringe, it'll be funny!


Halloween here I come! Thanks for the idea. :crazy:


----------



## Nomenclature

I love baby pictures! <3


----------



## thefistofreality

<3


----------



## Hiki

Scintilla said:


> I love baby pictures! <3


All the way to the left?


----------



## Nomenclature

Meak said:


> All the way to the left?


The one in the plaid dress. roud:


----------



## Hiki

Scintilla said:


> The one in the plaid dress. roud:


Gah! Right after I posted that question, I was like "Plaid...I got it wrong" :/


----------



## Scar

Live show @ August 2009.










----










---










I really like these pictures ^_^


----------



## thehigher

Scar said:


> Live show @ August 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like these pictures ^_^



Is that you on the drums?


----------



## Hiki

I know. I need to lay off junk food and candy. (Cheetos, sour patch kids, ice cream) =|


----------



## thehigher




----------



## thewindlistens

Boo.


----------



## Miasmatic Domino

Beneath the mask of death comes a half-skeleton, half-human hybrid:crazy:
I wanted to play around:tongue:


----------



## confusedone

Was taken during a hike with my brother not long ago. Not one for pictures really but this one isn't so bad so why not.

Excuse if my face looks a little pink, y'know, wearing a sweatshirt while doing mostly uphill walking on a 90 degree day. The usual.. 

Not sure if I look really young either..
:no mean comments?: :laughing:


----------



## Rayne

I just took these cos I was bored and haven't taken any in a while. But I do quite like them:










Got that at an England Football match a while ago. Yes I realise it's the British flag not the English flag.

And I don't know why but this look on my face just makes me laugh X-D










It's like I've just seen some cake I really want but can't have it.


----------



## Hiki

confusedone said:


> Was taken during a hike with my brother not long ago. Not one for pictures really but this one isn't so bad so why not.
> 
> Excuse if my face looks a little pink, y'know, wearing a sweatshirt while doing mostly uphill walking on a 90 degree day. The usual..
> 
> Not sure if I look really young either..
> :no mean comments?: :laughing:


I thought you were an INFP as I saw this picture, then I looked at your information. Lol.


----------



## jack in the box

confusedone said:


> Was taken during a hike with my brother not long ago. Not one for pictures really but this one isn't so bad so why not.
> 
> Excuse if my face looks a little pink, y'know, wearing a sweatshirt while doing mostly uphill walking on a 90 degree day. The usual..
> 
> Not sure if I look really young either..
> :no mean comments?: :laughing:


guuurl whatchu talkin bout you're beautiful!


----------



## Hiki

thewindlistens said:


> Boo.


This picture freaks me out. I don't know why. I think it's because you look like a scary wizard.


----------



## thefistofreality

I pride myself on being adorable. =P


----------



## Rayne

Nose piercings just yell 'adorable'


----------



## Rube

confusedone said:


> Was taken during a hike with my brother not long ago. Not one for pictures really but this one isn't so bad so why not.
> 
> Excuse if my face looks a little pink, y'know, wearing a sweatshirt while doing mostly uphill walking on a 90 degree day. The usual..
> 
> Not sure if I look really young either..
> :no mean comments?: :laughing:


Whoa, you're very pretty! Why would anyone post any mean comments? I'm sure they know that if they do I'll send them a very strong-worded message!


----------



## OmarFW

HandiAce said:


> Dude! You guys met? How??


she's home from england for a bit so she took a day trip down here


----------



## NateBoiWhite

My Im a pervert look


----------



## NateBoiWhite

nice and fit relesed from prison....happy day










kickin it


----------



## Nasmoe

graduation yaaay


----------



## NateBoiWhite

Id have to say this was a fun time lol


----------



## Nostalgic

My only high school dance XD












I met The Birthday Massacre <3


----------



## murderegina

LOL I just logged into my Myspace for the first time since I was around 15...and found my old profile pics.




















awe, it's me 4 years ago:blushed:


----------



## entropy




----------



## Maria Urbel

some of my fav pictures....


----------



## Schadenfreude

I never look like my age. :frustrating:


----------



## Darkestblue

Schadenfreude said:


> I never look like my age. :frustrating:


All asians never look like their age. They are eternally young.


----------



## KrystRay




----------



## Rogue Eagle

Trying to ninja switch the guitars on my esfp friend.

And attempt at pretentious picture from over a year ago.


----------



## Black Rabbit




----------



## kiwigrl

Troisi said:


>


You look like you should have a cuban cigar in your mouth lol.


----------



## kiwigrl

entropy said:


>


Your smile looks so cheeky that I am sure you were plotting something naughty. :wink: ...actually, now I see why you are looking like that... you have your hand on her boobies! lol.


----------



## AirMarionette

kiwigrl said:


> Your smile looks so cheeky that I am sure you were plotting something naughty. :wink: ...actually, now I see why you are looking like that... you have your hand on her boobies! lol.


Entropy is a mischievous force of nature.


----------



## entropy

I am innocent.


----------



## Socrates




----------



## Raichan

:tongue:


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Right now it's this picture of my hair. My hair curls like that naturally - I just have a shower and let it dry on it's own.


----------



## Azura Nova

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> Right now it's this picture of my hair. My hair curls like that naturally - I just have a shower and let it dry on it's own.


Whaaat...! I iz jealous.


----------



## SyndiCat

This, because I'm almost not in the picture frame (far left) and my brother is in the background. And because I miss my long highlighted hair. Picture was taken five years ago when I lived in Greece.


----------



## 007phantom

Here's mine:


----------



## rappf

*Today.*

Webcams distract me. This would be called "stalling."

*Dead-Fish Eyes (Default):*










*Unintentionally Derisive Corner-Smile (Mirth):*










*National Geographic Face Imitation (Das Worldly Seriousness):*


----------



## BryterLayter

the first picture i was on a boat so that explains the hair :crazy:


----------



## viva

this is about a year old. i do not grow tired of it. god, i'm so attractive.










also, that is a panda hat, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## zeBunnyQueen




----------



## Apollo Celestio

Lovely. ^ 










We're like a bag of frickin' skittles I tell ya. I'm the dude.. the girl on the right is the artist and my ISFP bestie


----------



## kallisti




----------



## Macrosapien

Not my favorite picture, but my ma and I. It's a funny picture to me because my mom didn't like it ... you can see right into her nostril :laughing: she kept wanting to take another one, but I was like nope nope, this is the one and its going on facebook hahah.


----------



## ENFPie

Well that didnt work boo!


----------



## Razvan

**

Last year, feeding the squirrels in St. James park in London, awesome experience, they didn't really fear people (probably got used to people feeding them) and that one actually grabbed my hand with both paws after that while snatching the peanut with her mouth. I swear, it happened and her claws scratched my hand a bit, she really wanted that peanut! :crazy: The sad part is the squirrels were burying the nuts into the ground, for winter or for later and crows would watch them and come dig them out afterwards. :frustrating:


----------



## AirMarionette




----------



## entropy




----------



## Nomenclature

I love laughing at ridiculous stuff in supermarkets when there's nobody but the employees around. God, we must've looked like drunks after a party.


----------



## efromm

All from my travels outdoors. I love going into the woods...


----------



## Coccinellidae




----------



## Azura Nova

Fira said:


>


If you ever come to Quebec, you have to let me photograph you :tongue:


----------



## lylyness




----------



## Oleas

entropy said:


>


Where are the pictures of you in the bathroom mikeeeee?










lololol omg it's on Google!


----------



## entropy

Omg you found me


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

me and lirulin's new kitty, Midori
She's this tiny, pliable, dopy, happy kitten. :happy:


----------



## Rayne

Old picture I found =P


----------



## jdmn

I'm the one with the wooden cross.


----------



## entperson

I love me some spanish moss and oak trees.


----------



## bored_1

Wish I could find the higher-res version I had but oh well:










The cigarette is fake.


----------



## Cloud_Nine

I am in my sharing mood today LOL

Here are a few pictures that I took about 3 months ago.

Enjoying my music:



















Someone insisted that I pose for him in this pic ..


----------



## Cloud_Nine

Here are my fav pictures  These are my life's defining-moment pictures, which were taken at my graduation's hooding ceremony. It was a long journey for me.


...

Edited....


----------



## Diphenhydramine

.177 peashooter :<


----------



## bored_1

What type of gun is that?

It looks like my Remington, but I can't be sure...


----------



## Diphenhydramine

It's actually an air rifle, sadly. It's a Daisy, though.


----------



## Tranceman80

Me, a couple of years ago, rocking the liberty spikes.


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## Scruffy

Yeah, so, random job training has cleared my fear of heights.




























The 30-40mph wind gusts were aceeee!


----------



## Cloud_Nine

Razvan said:


> Last year, feeding the squirrels in St. James park in London, awesome experience, they didn't really fear people (probably got used to people feeding them) and that one actually grabbed my hand with both paws after that while snatching the peanut with her mouth. I swear, it happened and her claws scratched my hand a bit, she really wanted that peanut! :crazy: The sad part is the squirrels were burying the nuts into the ground, for winter or for later and crows would watch them and come dig them out afterwards. :frustrating:


That is so cool, Razvan :laughing:

Look at these pictures. A birdie ate out of my hand. What a brave soul :laughing:


----------



## Razvan

Cloud_Nine said:


> That is so cool, Razvan :laughing:
> 
> Look at these pictures. A birdie ate out of my hand. What a brave soul :laughing:


Hehe, yes she is. THose squirreles in St James park were used to humans, there were a lot of animals there and all were used to people feeding them. In a different park it would not be like this so yes, that is one brave soul, clearly an ENFx. :laughing:


----------



## Cloud_Nine

Razvan said:


> Hehe, yes she is. THose squirreles in St James park were used to humans, there were a lot of animals there and all were used to people feeding them. In a different park it would not be like this so yes, that is one brave soul, clearly an ENFx. :laughing:


I enjoy going to the park to feed those brave souls once in a while. 

That birdie was so cute. I used my index finger to pat her head while she was busy wrestling with that piece of cake, which was much bigger than her head as seen in the pictures LOL Yup, she must have been an ENFx like me LOL We clicked so well :laughing:

The squirrel in your picture was very brave. 

Animals are so adorable, aren't they?


----------



## raexi

Haha, this is a less exaggerated version of my avatar pic. I usually wind up making some weird face so it's nice to have a normal one.










Wouldn't call this a "favorite" but it's a decent example of the above statement  (note the dull red tips, was growing my blond back out)










This is interesting because I was blushing. And because I tried explaining my blank "You're being an idiot" stare to a friend online and he wanted to see it, so it was showcasing a trait I had irl... I seem more bold when I have my hair dyed red. A personality projection thing maybe?



...Oops look at me post alot. :blushed:


----------



## Nomenclature

Raexi, you look like Milla Jovovich in the last picture.

Anyway, whether you agree with me or not, it's a statement:


----------



## TheYellow




----------



## Ćerulean

nice walk on a fall day.
















zombie solider for halloween.


----------



## Voici Claire

i like it because i'm insanely drunk and usually that makes me really grumpy especially when i get home early but i look happy.

it's one of those pictures that miraculously turn up on your camera the next morning .


----------



## DreamTheater

Voici Claire said:


> i like it because i'm insanely drunk and usually that makes me really grumpy especially when i get home early but i look happy.
> 
> it's one of those pictures that miraculously turn up on your camera the next morning .


You know, today was a pretty good day for me-- I passed my bar exam, I got that radiology residency in New York that I've had my heart set on, my stocks went up 2 hundred thousand percent, I cured hunger and blindness...you know, what can I say but that was obviously a pretty darn good day and I thought that it couldn't get any better than that. But then I clicked on this thread and see this.


----------



## Scientijus

Whats up 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fractal life




----------



## kexx

There are more pics of me being goofy, but I think I'll stop here before you guys start to think that's my actual face. :3


----------



## flarestorm

IT WAS THE AFTER SHOW PARTY OF OUR DRAMA PRODUCTION, OKAY


----------



## Darkestblue

me and the fellas back in our break dancing days. damn, 11 years ago already.


----------



## Banjo




----------



## rememberthisusername

At 15









At 21


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

I'm in your call centres. Helping your customers. -smirk-


----------



## jdmn




----------



## Seeker99

I cut my beautiful friend out of this picture... And I absolutely HATE when people do that. But I really like this picture and I don't feel comfortable posting photos of my friends here...










And also. New pictures here. Wooo, pictures.

http://personalitycafe.com/members/seeker99-albums-just-little-ole-me.html


----------



## Diphenhydramine

as i realised i have not camwhored here in quite some time.


----------



## dreamer 1977

My good friend Belfry and I. What a beautiful owl. Couldn't touch him though because he would bite, so you could look but couldn't touch lol.










I'm about to do a firewalk. My feet are still scarred.










Rockclimbing for the first time. I met up with some people assuming it was going to be one of those artificial walls but it turned out being this intimidating looking 80-100ft wall. 










Monkeys. What else needs to be said. Oh and that's spilled whiskey on my track pants, I didn't piss myself!


----------



## wilderness




----------



## kallisti

I was here!


----------



## Hiccups24-7

zabajk said:


> Oh and that's spilled whiskey on my track pants, I didn't piss myself!


I'm not sure if that monkey at the front is quite so easily convinced.... major hairy eye ball xP


----------



## rememberthisusername

Hiccups24-7 said:


> I'm not sure if that monkey at the front is quite so easily convinced.... major hairy eye ball xP


*goes back to look at monkeys face*

HAHAHA! his eyes :laughing:


----------



## Raichan




----------



## dreamer 1977

Voici Claire said:


> i like it because i'm insanely drunk and usually that makes me really grumpy especially when i get home early but i look happy.
> 
> it's one of those pictures that miraculously turn up on your camera the next morning .


Wow. Love the star. You look really fun.

I know exactly how you feel about the miraculous camera pics. 



Jazzanova said:


> me and the fellas back in our break dancing days. damn, 11 years ago already.


Now that's cool! Wish I could break dance. But my flexibility is crap.



Hiccups24-7 said:


> I'm not sure if that monkey at the front is quite so easily convinced.... major hairy eye ball xP


He's just thinking, "give a me a banana and get out of here, you drunk bastard"



wilderness said:


>


We can't see anything, dude.


----------



## Galaris




----------



## viva

Galaris said:


>


Your eyes are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Razvan

Galaris said:


> ...





vivacissimamente said:


> Your eyes are absolutely gorgeous.



I was just about to say the same thing, they're amazing and how they look sort of greenish in a pic and really bluish in another...:happy:


----------



## Galaris

Razvan said:


> I was just about to say the same thing, they're amazing and how they look sort of greenish in a pic and really bluish in another...:happy:


Thank you ^/////^ But... they are definitely blue  



















/ego


----------



## Harley

zabajk said:


>


The one looking at you, obviously thinks you're a creep :laughing:


----------



## TheYellow




----------



## SassyPJs24

TheYellow said:


>


What a great photo... you can't see much but the mood is all there. You look so relaxed. I like the black and white/ orange contrast too.


----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## Musique247




----------



## Mantis

xToXiCx said:


> Whaaat...! I iz jealous.



gorgeous hair.


----------



## Mantis

Mantis said:


> gorgeous hair.





heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> Right now it's this picture of my hair. My hair curls like that naturally - I just have a shower and let it dry on it's own.



I mean this hair. LOL


----------



## Mantis

before and after hair dye...


----------



## Diphenhydramine




----------



## dreamer 1977

My siblings and I at a Pakistani wedding.


----------



## Teigue




----------



## Coonsy

<---- My avatar, but you can't really see me, so here are some others:




























This one is a few years old, but I still love it


----------



## NateBoiWhite

me and my two children


----------



## Blanco

I like this picture... it's silly. (I'm the one in the middle)


----------



## TheYellow

You guys get the new 5 for 1 deal, for a limited time only...


----------



## DevilDoll

First self portrait.
Taken with a Nikon D40.


----------



## Rube

DevilDoll said:


> First self portrait.
> Taken with a Nikon D40.


Oh wow, you're absolutely beautiful :shocked:


----------



## snail




----------



## Galaris

Taken this summer.


----------



## Judas

Well, favorite or not.. at least i'm smiling and normal looking!


----------



## Ćerulean

Summer 06









Same room a year later









Same room two years later









Turned 18









I love dogs









California 07









Reflecting by the lake









Last summer 









Organization









When I tried learning piano that one semester









Me and my other ethics bowl group members for college several years ago









Five beers later









Muir Woods, California in 07









21st Bday. I miss my long hair









My ESFP bro and I









3 hours of makeup work later from the aid of a tutorial on youtube and a Joker arose. Couple years ago









Zombie Soldier for Halloween last year


----------



## viva

Res said:


> Me and my other ethics bowl group members for college several years ago


This is the best one... you should smile more! roud:


----------



## Ćerulean

vivacissimamente said:


> This is the best one... you should smile more! roud:


Heh. Guess I'm not like most people (obviously), but I only smile if I genuinely feel like I'm happy and a smile comes out without me thinking... "oh a camera, therefore a picture, therefore I should smile or else people will think I'm just a sad person." lol I see it insincere to the person taking the picture and to myself to smile when it's honestly not how I feel. To me, that defeats the purpose of a picture. I'd rather have a picture that I look back on and remember how I felt at that moment, not just always smiling because it's what people do. If I did that, I'd have a clutter of images not reflecting how I actually feel. It'd seem forced and just not me. However, I do tend to smile more in groups. Usually when I'm by myself is when I don't have an innate need to go :happy::laughing::happy::laughing::happy: and I'm thinking about deep topics so it makes me appear perhaps more pensive and stoic than I would have liked. But thank you. I am glad you liked that one. I love the picture of you in your last avatar. You have a warm, comforting smile and seem really easy to approach. :happy: <--- see, I smiled. :happy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

​


----------



## NateBoiWhite




----------



## the crow

Well, I was younger then.


----------



## pinkrasputin

I'm the one on the right. Lol.


----------



## Coccinellidae

@Ćerulean - You look like Dexter!


----------



## Ćerulean

Fira said:


> @Ćerulean - You look like Dexter!


You look like a Princess, Princess. :wink: Oh - here I go again - hitting on girls from the interwebz. I live such a fabulous life.


----------



## Raichan

A favorite


----------



## error

I like how this one came out.


----------



## Ćerulean

What a bunch of hotties. So am I the only one in page fifty-seven who does not clip his nose hairs? Where would one purchase such a tool? Cave men would put you on a high chair for sure. Or am I being too immature for your high standards? FML. :tongue:


----------



## Eerie

I kind of like this :3


----------



## TheLightningKid

I just love this picture.


----------



## Devilsapple




----------



## MonieJ

Devilsapple said:


>


Dapps ur hair looks awesome!!!!! :wink:


----------



## IncredibleMouse

Devilsapple said:


>


To all you stalkers out there.. I claim dibs.


----------



## Vaka

Her status is 'married', so I think someone already has dibbs on her.


----------



## SpaceCadette

Hehe.... I like these effects.


----------



## IncredibleMouse

Paranoid Android said:


> Her status is 'married', so I think someone already has dibbs on her.


:wink: we're friends IRL.


----------



## Devilsapple

SpaceCadette said:


> Hehe.... I like these effects.



Hot dayum!! I can't get enough of slappin dat face!


----------



## Surreal Snake

*..*



Devilsapple said:


>





Hai Goth Girl!Awwwww..I Claim her!:crazy:


----------



## MonieJ

Devilsapple said:


> Hot dayum!! I can't get enough of slappin dat face!


Lmao



Surreal Snake said:


> Hai Goth Girl!Awwwww..I Claim her!:crazy:


Mousey already did Kev XD:tongue:


----------



## Surreal Snake

*..*



MonieJ said:


> Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Mousey already did Kev XD:tongue:





Ok...I Claim You Mony Mony!


----------



## Gracie

My best friend took this one, I was actually half asleep, LOL!


----------



## Devilsapple

Gracie said:


> My best friend took this one, I was actually half asleep, LOL!


A very beautiful photo!


----------



## b0oradl3y

Sitting on my friend's roof last summer with beer and cigs. Doesn't get much better than that.

(click the image, I guess)


----------



## Mysteriousness

some ppl say i look like justin beiber when i get a haircut like him and sing into a mic


----------



## bloomedmoon

I think you look more like George Clooney.


----------



## Mysteriousness

bloomedmoon said:


> I think you look more like George Clooney.












here's me doing my GC impression...ya think so??


----------



## bloomedmoon

oMg Hai.
My shoes are so dirty because I was working in them(construction)


----------



## efromm

*Me in the fire tower.


















I love going there it's so quiet except for the wind blowing. You can hear nature as it is without mans noise.*


----------



## Proteus

My grandparents live on a very large wooded plot of land in Georgia and there is an old firetower there. It's metal and wood and kind of rickety, but that's part of the charm. The top deck is quite small and sticks out just above the treetops. Amazing view.


----------



## efromm

*I live in Idaho at the moment. I am going to be heading back to Virginia for work so I will be looking for other fire towers to visit back East. The tower I go in now is rickety also. Mostly because of vandals tearing it up. I never understood why they would do such a thing. Once it drops and they have it slated to be removed that view will be gone forever. It's why I devoted so much time going there to take photos. You have any photos from your fire tower? I would love to see them! They always have the best views!*


----------



## Fizz

Crystall said:


> Grad carnival dressed as cookies; I never got very good grades in penmanship.


I hope you're aware that you could have easily pulled off being breasts had there been an even amount of you...boobs :tongue:

See, the smut followed me here too. Need to stick to what I know.


----------



## The_World_As_Will

hmm I'll give this a try


----------



## efromm

I found these photos my buddy took of me back in 1992.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Tony Stewart said:


>


You managed to touch/grope every breast in this picture except the girl on the left. And you totally cock blocked dude on the right. He might be smiling in the picture, but inside he wished you were groping his breasts too.


----------



## Tony Stewart

Troisi said:


> You managed to touch/grope every breast in this picture except the girl on the left. And you totally cock blocked dude on the right. He might be smiling in the picture, but inside he wished you were groping his breasts too.


Hahahaha! I had to post ur comment on facebook.


----------



## Nina Rcose

Razvan said:


> I love scuba diving, where is that taken?
> 
> 
> In the Philippines


----------



## Nina Rcose

*Me*







How I feel inside outside


----------



## Crystall

Fizz said:


> I hope you're aware that you could have easily pulled off being breasts had there been an even amount of you...boobs :tongue:
> 
> See, the smut followed me here too. Need to stick to what I know.


I have the smallest nipple.


----------



## Fizz

Crystall said:


> I have the smallest nipple.


Who chose the brown nipple color? Y'all could have been pink too.


----------



## Eerie

I had to


----------



## Crystall

Fizz said:


> Who chose the brown nipple color? Y'all could have been pink too.


Chocolate nipples are the best.


----------



## Nina Rcose

Guess which is me..


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Nina Rcose said:


> View attachment 12548
> Guess which is me..


One sec, i need to find my binoculars.


----------



## abster

my fave abster moments

yoga









hiking









horse riding









adventure caving


----------



## abster

Nina Rcose said:


> View attachment 12548
> Guess which is me..


heaps cool photo, im guessing ur the one on the right? or maybe left? i dnt know. i give up. was it heaps of fun?


----------



## Razvan

Nina Rcose said:


> View attachment 12548
> Guess which is me..


I'll take a wild guess : the one on the left? :happy:


----------



## pinkrasputin

What the hell? This thread has gotten a little bit creepy. Here is me at the pharmacy:


----------



## Ylajali

tore my pants climbing Prikestolen.. my goldfish boxers were slightly exposed on the trek down through hail storms


----------



## The_World_As_Will

Ylajali said:


> tore my pants climbing Prikestolen.. my goldfish boxers were slightly exposed on the trek down through hail storms


I like your hat and sweater, and the ripped pants aren't really noticeable [well not since you pointed it out] but err I miss out on those small details lol


----------



## Crystall

The_World_As_Will said:


> I like your hat and sweater, and the ripped pants aren't really noticeable [well not since you pointed it out] but err I miss out on those small details lol


I read statistics about how men tend to look at other men's crotches much much more than women look at them. Hmm... I wonder if that means that we look at each other's boobs more or something, you know, just to balance it out... :laughing:


----------



## Fenrir317

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Your face is totally suited for longer hair, pretty boy ; D I don't like it on all men, although it can be very sexy on some guys, especially if it has curl. Oh my we have some beautiful looking ENFP men here.
> 
> Bless the elders  heh!!...i actually enjoy seniors, they usually make me laugh, or have something brilliant to say


 Thanks again  quite a good confidence booster actually haha  and yes I agree if the years haven't turned them bitter over time elderly people can be quite friendly warm or wise and charming. Then again I seem to come across the extroverted senior citizens who like to approach me and state something completely random. Like the other day this guy came up to me and said "one eye said to the other eye what's that thing in between that smells." stuff like that is rather awkward in my opinion but funny nonetheless.


----------



## Coonsy

My newest favorite picture of myself, taken early June at my first trackday at Thunderhill Raceway.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Fenrir317 said:


> Thanks again  quite a good confidence booster actually haha  and yes I agree if the years haven't turned them bitter over time elderly people can be quite friendly warm or wise and charming. Then again I seem to come across the extroverted senior citizens who like to approach me and state something completely random. Like the other day this guy came up to me and said "one eye said to the other eye what's that thing in between that smells." stuff like that is rather awkward in my opinion but funny nonetheless.


Hahaha!!...they do say the most random things at times. Usually i get" You're such a sweetheart ", sometimes they kiss my head or hand. It feels weird, especially coming from a stranger. This happens if i have to help them out somehow. I've carried groceries out of supermarkets for seniors i see have a hard time......haha, i'm just thinking about your hair, the senior women must have a field day stroking it..heh.


----------



## barathrum

Coonsy said:


> My newest favorite picture of myself, taken early June at my first trackday at Thunderhill Raceway.


I love that raceway, I need to go back there before summer ends.


----------



## Coonsy

precurser said:


> I love that raceway, I need to go back there before summer ends.


It was a good track for my bike, at least for my first time out - gave me a little opportunity to make use of that engine . My only disappointment was that I still had 3 sessions after this one, but the photographer had stopped taking pics by that point...all three of those I actually had my knee down and had kicked up my lap times significantly after doing a two-up in between when this was taken and the next session - it made a few light bulbs go off, and by the end I was lapping people multiple times a session, and felt like I could've stood to have been in B-group by that point since I was pretty much all alone in C-group.

So I take it you ride? What do you have? Are you on BARF?


----------



## barathrum

Coonsy said:


> So I take it you ride? What do you have? Are you on BARF?


I don't ride, I drive. I drive a subaru 2006 wrx sti and when I first bought it, I spent one whole day on that track to learn how to drive it (from when they opened at 7:00 AM to 6:00 PM). I don't even know how many tanks of gas I went through, but it was the best day of that summer hands down. I was in the C group too, since I was a newbie at it 5 years ago. I haven't been living in the area (Northern California) until recently, but I loved my experience there and the people. Another thing for the to-do list for this summer. Thanks for reminding me! :laughing:


----------



## renna

me and my lil sis









A picture to sum me up 









my fav picture of me when I used to have short hair 5yrs ago. 









and a new favorite


----------



## Fizz

Fenrir317 said:


> View attachment 19723
> View attachment 19722


You remind me of Corey Feldman, except adult-size.


----------



## streetsweeper




----------



## PseudoSenator

Ignore this post.


----------



## NateBoiWhite

Cannon Beach Oregon with my son 2 weeks ago..










Alki Beach Seattle with my daughter 2 days ago....










Cannon Beach Haystack rock...My son took this photo...










Jefferson Park Beacon Hill Seattle on 4th of July


----------



## Kimmery

This is around few years old, and I've changed quite a bit since then, but it's still my favorite professional one. 










And this...










I love muh dog. 

And...


















My roommate








My aunt.


----------



## SaiKick

Kimmery said:


> This is around few years old, and I've changed quite a bit since then, but it's still my favorite professional one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love muh dog.
> 
> And...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My roommate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My aunt.


you're the most beautiful thing i've ever seen
you must be evil, like megan fox


----------



## Ćerulean

Back in '07. This extrovert just LOVED me.


----------



## Deni

Tan mode


----------



## Loki Grim

I think I was fifteen in this one, So taken all most five years ago.








The numbers on the shirt are 5150 :happy:


----------



## Narcissist

I myself don't know exactly why I like this picture .


----------



## Vaka

I really just like how they came out with black in the background


----------



## Queen of Refuse

^You kind of have facial similarities to Alyssa Milano. I guess you'd have to see her in motion/in video to see it better. For example..the part above your lips..just the way it protrudes is similar to hers..then sort of the facial shape and lips and kind of eyes

http://gluhovaanna.narod.ru/charmed_foto/session/charmed_Alyssa_Milano_007.jpg


----------



## alyssa_

B&W makes things look epic. The view helps too, haha.



Standing at the edge of a 2000ft drop, scared shitless.


----------



## Raichan

pics taken by my boyfriend


----------



## Eerie




----------



## scott

bmw









chavving









bum love









and being jolly


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

My favourite pictures of me...


----------



## Raichan




----------



## Katmandu

Raichan said:


>


You're quite the prolific poster of photos. I was going to thank you for one picture I thought was especially good I happened to see once, but I can't find it now. You were in a store with glasses on and your hair looked cute. What happened to that one?


----------



## Extraverted Delusion




----------



## Rube

AppleCat said:


> My favourite pictures of me...


That looks absolutely terrifying... :shocked:


----------



## Jacinto

I call this one "Sexy ass, Sexy stare, Disrespecting jews".


----------



## Razorfield9

Stock effects and corny [email protected]!:


----------



## alyssa_

Rube said:


> That looks absolutely terrifying... :shocked:


More like extremely awesome!! roud:

I think these are my current favorites--notice the look of panic, haha.


----------



## Rube

glarbinator said:


> More like extremely awesome!! roud:
> 
> I think these are my current favorites--notice the look of panic, haha.


Haha no, I would only go sky diving if a girl I was crazy about really wanted me to. I'm too worried that my parachute will malfunction and I'll crash to the ground. Rock climbing, however, looks like much more fun!


----------



## Raichan

glarbinator said:


> More like extremely awesome!! roud:
> 
> I think these are my current favorites--notice the look of panic, haha.


WOW those look _cool_ XD and awesome 

anyway just to not go off topic in the thread


----------



## Ember

I'll just post a picture where I look relatively intellectual. I don't like taking pictures of myself, but had to, on the request of a friend. Anyway, here it is!


----------



## Aevis

Me as Jack Skellington and V.


----------



## Elsewhere1

@Eerie
I've just gotta say that you have beautiful eyes.......................


----------



## Senter




----------



## Farkas Abel




----------



## BlissfulDreams

I normally don't like photos of myself, but I think I look cute in these two:


----------



## Grac3




----------



## Arbite

Facial Hair:









No Facial Hair:


----------



## Raichan

Arbite said:


> Facial Hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Facial Hair:



You look happy in the pictures, it's noticeable 
You look good though with the less facial hair based on the photos  Just my humble opinion. But overall it's a warm feeling from both photos.

______

On with thread, these are my favorite simply because it's officially now a favorite outfit of mine! [recently bought]


----------



## RepairmanMan Man

My favorite picture of me (click to see larger):

View attachment 32408


It was just taken by some random guy at the butterfly exhibit. The butterfly happened to land on my shoulder and stay there till he pulled it off. Before he did that, he got this serendipitous snapshot.


----------



## Stephen




----------



## Nina Rcose




----------



## Rube

holyrockthrower said:


> My favorite picture of me (click to see larger):
> 
> View attachment 32408
> 
> 
> It was just taken by some random guy at the butterfly exhibit. The butterfly happened to land on my shoulder and stay there till he pulled it off. Before he did that, he got this serendipitous snapshot.


I didn't even notice the butterfly until I read that it landed on your shoulder! I was too distracted by your beautiful smile.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man

Rube said:


> I didn't even notice the butterfly until I read that it landed on your shoulder! I was too distracted by your beautiful smile.


I have the Magic Smile.


----------



## Rube

holyrockthrower said:


> I have the Magic Smile.


You do indeed. Wait, why is Magic Smile capitalized? Is it some sort of ancient artifact that grants its user unimaginable power?


----------



## RepairmanMan Man

Rube said:


> You do indeed. Wait, why is Magic Smile capitalized? Is it some sort of ancient artifact that grants its user unimaginable power?


Yep. The world is mine.


----------



## Rube

holyrockthrower said:


> Yep. The world is mine.


Oh snap, I shall have to steal the Magic Smile from you! On second thought that sounds hard; feel free to continue controlling the world.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man

Rube said:


> Oh snap, I shall have to steal the Magic Smile from you! On second thought that sounds hard; feel free to continue controlling the world.


MuahaHA HA HA


----------



## Sybok

a little big -.-'


----------



## Moon_Child

@Dorigen @OffTheBooks

'Ey guyzzz. Heard there's a party? I brought chips.


----------



## MissxRae

Photo updates...


----------



## Agent Blackout

View attachment 33068
View attachment 33069


----------



## JamieBond

"favorite" "pictures" "myself"
these words do not belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Kaisikudo

Having stolen my friend Bryony's panda hat:










Chewing on a stick that I'd just used to roast marshmallows:










On the swings at Victoria park:










Being daft with my girlfriend:










Eating a flower:


----------



## bbh5193

first photo shoot! woop woop


----------



## Fizipop

Taken with my father's laptop camera a short while back:









A week or so ago--I don't always make this face, but when I do... LOL









Adventuring down by the river:









Completely owning this little runt in football:










EDIT: Found another lovely photo. This was my football pic. for this last season... back when I had longer hurrs.


----------



## scott




----------



## Shedy

Me after 8 hours shift of bartending


----------



## scott




----------



## gabschaves




----------



## Laney

Whew, I hope this works.

Edit: Aww Damnit. How do I make this work?


----------



## viva

laney said:


> Whew, I hope this works.
> 
> Edit: Aww Damnit. How do I make this work?


You have to link to the image file. Right now it's just linking to a page on facebook. A link to an image will end in .jpg

If it's an image from facebook, you can probably right click on it while viewing on there and click "copy image URL"


----------



## Laney

[/URL]
Fuck damnit, one more time.



Hai :3


----------



## REiF

@laney
Different hairstyle for different pic. ^^ nice








gosh i need workout


----------



## Rinori

View attachment 36701
View attachment 36702
View attachment 36703


----------



## Rinori

how do I enlarge it?


----------



## formal riot

test post ignore


----------



## Stufreddy

Aside from these these.


* *


----------



## Kat91

I like this one










Because I actually look good in it and not ugly like in real life :laughing:


----------



## pageofadiary

I like this one :happy::kitteh:


----------



## Coonsy

Taken on 4-30-12, should have something new (and better) after June 1st...


----------



## Rinori

pageofadiary said:


> I like this one :happy::kitteh:


I like it too you look fine


----------



## Catenaccio

Kat91 said:


> I like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I actually look good in it and not ugly like in real life :laughing:


No way you would look ugly in real life if that's your picture. ;-)


----------



## Vivz

I have no favorite photo at all.


----------



## pageofadiary

Rinori said:


> I like it too you look fine


Haha thanks :kitteh:


----------



## Raichan

Welcoming summer


----------



## scott




----------



## Raichan

I look weird in this photo, but I like it,still. I look happy


----------



## DomNapoleon




----------



## Incognita




----------



## Raichan

Curly hair~


----------



## GetEmLuckiE




----------



## laikta

My Photo is not very creative but I like the colours and I think its the best amoust my other photos...


----------



## Vivz

I dont like my face... but I am happy with my hair, at least


----------



## geniusdexter

Bloodthirsty. by geniusdexter, on Flickr


----------



## geekofalltrades

EDIT: How could I forget this one?









This is two friends and myself at a Halloween party (we're characters from Clue, in case you're wondering; Scarlet, Green, and Peacock, from left to right). The camera has caught the moment just after I've said something snarky about having a lady on each arm, and the looks that my friends gave me in perfect synchronicity.


----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## coelho




----------



## strawberryLola

View attachment 45866

2nd one from left. I miss my chicas!


----------



## Lettusaurus

I work ooouuutt


----------



## serene.arunia




----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy

*Myself*


----------



## Raichan




----------



## JansonKorr




----------



## snail




----------



## Diphenhydramine




----------



## EternalNocturne

alyssa_ said:


> Fish eyeee.


Indoor rock climbing! Love it.


----------

